# fUnc



## fUnc17 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi all. My name is AJ, I am currently 6'3" 205lbs and on a bulk atm. I'd thought I would start a journal to keep track of my progress and to share my workouts with everyone, thanks.

List of supplements I take:

ON 100% whey
Myoplex MRP
multi vitamin
vitamin C
Occasionaly an ABB blue thunder or ABB carb force

Current Diet:

Meal one - 2 scoops whey, 2 cups water, 1/2 cup oats 
Meal two - nat pb + almonds on ww, water
Meal three - skinless Rotissarie chicken, cup brown rice, water 
Meal four - 2 scoops whey, 2 cups water, 1/2 cup oats 
Meal five - ABB carbo force -or- Myoplex MRP 
Meal six - 2 Turkey wrap's w/ veggies, salad, water  
Meal seven - 1 cup cottage cheese, water 

Aiming for approx 3500 cals

Current split:

Chest/Tri
Legs
Rest
Shoulders
Back/Bi
Rest

Today is a rest day but I'll list yesterday's workout. I only did back yesterday  because i did bi's/tri's the previous day. I decided to change my routine to back/bi from now on so my arms aren't overtained, etc. 


Deadlift

315 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

DB bent over rows

100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

WG pulldown

120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8

CG pulldown

120 x 8
140 x 6 
120 x 8

Decline situps

bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12

Knee raise

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2005)

looks like a good workout.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 8, 2005)

_Are you bulking with 3500 calories? How big are those calories in Jersey huh?  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree with Patrick, nice w/o! I'm impressed with those deads!

V- I think 3500 is alright for a slow maintained bulk.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 8, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Are you bulking with 3500 calories? How big are those calories in Jersey huh? _


yup 3500 is my magic number. Oh and jersey calories are too big for a bunny  




			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree with Patrick, nice w/o! I'm impressed with those deads!
> 
> V- I think 3500 is alright for a slow maintained bulk.


Thanks rock, dead's are my favorite. I went easy on them this week because I've been slacking since New years.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 10, 2005)

I took yesterday off and took a ride up to boston. It was kind of random.

Chest/Tri day, i hate chest mostly because i can't put up alot of weight. ok im done complaining.

Flat Bench

185 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

Incline Barbell

95 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

Flyes

25 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Decline Flyes

25 x 8
30 x 8
25 x 8

1 hand tri extension 

30 x 8
30 x 8
25 x 8

cg bench

135 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

2 hand rope cable extension

110 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Like i said b4, i absolutely hate chest. I guess its because when i began lifting i didn't have one! Oh well, it'll get better. Legs are tomorrow, i can't wait.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 10, 2005)

wow, your deads are really strong compared to your bench. Still, good work......and youre only 18. Nice


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 11, 2005)

Legs/Abs

Squats

295 x 8
275 x 8
245 x 8

Leg press

360 x 8
450 x 8
360 x 8

Lunges

40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Crunches on swiss ball

bw x 15
bw x 15 
bw x 15

Leg Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

Decline situps

bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12

Legs felt good today. When i put 295 on for squats during my first rep i thought i was going down for the count, lol. Luckily i made my way back up and it was easier from there on out. Good set though. I also did Hex squats but i dunno wut the rubber barbells weigh so i didn't bother listing them.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm taking tomorrow off (shoulders) because I'm going back home for the weekend. Monday is MLK Jr. day so I don't have classes.

Anyway, my diet has been in check and I've actually been leaning out. I woke up two days ago after chest and could tell I leaned out a bit around my mid-section. My legs are also noticablely bigger. They have been like that for awhile now (getting larger everyweek).

I'll pickup where I left off on Friday, later.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 14, 2005)

I ended up going to the gym yesterday (thursday) since i decided to go home today (friday).

DB press

60 x 8
50 x 8
45 x 8

Lateral raises (i love these)

30 x 8
30 x 8 
30 x 8

Reverse flyes

25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

Cleans

I have no idea how much weight I used. It was the largest rubber bb + 10lb on each side. It wasn't that it was heavy, I did 3 sets of 8 like I usually do but these really upped my heartrate. I have began to like them more and more, they are among my other favorites which are deadlifts and squats.

I'm writing this from school, but I'll be back home to workout. It's only a 4hour drive so it isn't too bad but I'm going to have to pack a nat pb sandwhich and/or a protein shake for the ride. I can't wait to do some deadlifts


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 14, 2005)

Back/Bi's

Deadlift

315 x 6
315 x 6
365 x 4
385 x 1 
405 x 1 *PB

DB rows

100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

WG pulldown

160 x 8
160 x 8
150 x 8

CG pulldown 

160 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8

Incline db curls

50 x 8
40 x 8

Preacher curls

40 x 8
30 x 8

DB curls (at the same time)

30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

My back is absolutely annihilated. I broke my best twice, i loaded up 385 and got it and a good song came on my ipod and the 45's were right there so i said what the hell, might as well try. So i got it up suprisingly easy. For now on im going to do alot less reps for my deads 5 or lower and use more weight. This was the first week i did Bi's following Back and they were so tired after doing back i had to cut back on the weight and sets which is better in my opinion. The only negative in this workout is that i forgot to do abs like a jackass.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 28, 2005)

bleh... i slacked BIG time on this journal. ehh oh well back on track now.

Back/Bi's

Deadlift
warmup
315 x 5
365 x 5
385 x 2 (could've gotten 2 or 3 more easily)
365 x 3
315 x 5

DB rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

WG pulldown
120 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

CG pulldown
120 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Hammer curls
40 x 8
35 x 8

Incline curls
40 x 8
35 x 8

DB curls (same time)
40 x 8
30 x 8

Yeah this workout was weird... I started off strong with my deads but as soon as i hit the pulldowns my Bi's became really fatigued really fast. But my traps and upper back are pretty soar today so its a good sign. 

shit i just realized i lost 40-50lbs on my pulldowns, i didnt even notice that. wow. thats going to be fixed real fast.

I really would like to gain some more mass. Not sure where to add calories and in which meals. I was thinking about adding a grapefruit or banana in the morning for breakfast, just to get a few more calories. I also need to fix up my last meal id like to get a few more calories out of that. If i can get 400-500 more cals ill be set.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chest/Tri's

*Flat bench*
185 x 8 (warmup)
*225 x 1 *PB *
205 x 5
135 x 10

*Incline DB press*
50 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Incline DB fly*
30 x 8
40 x 8
30 x 8

*Dips*
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

*CG bench*
135 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

*1 hand overhead extensions (each arm)*
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

ahhh... I was so pumped when i pushed 225 up! I didnt even intend to even attempt it, but when i had 185 on there i pumped out 8 reps rather easily and I told myself to just give it a shot and i got it up with ease. My CG bench sucked because by the time i got to my last set of dips my triceps were ready to explode.

Overall, I am very pleased with my workout, now i dont hate chest _as much_ anymore, go figure, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

great job in hitting 225!!!  that is a great thing.  i remeber when i hit it too.  the way it looks with 2 plates on each side is awesome.  keep up the hard work.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the way it looks with 2 plates on each side is awesome.


EXACTLY!

and thank you


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice PR   

I remember when I first started out, my goal was to one day do 2 plates.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job in hitting 225!!!  that is a great thing.  i remeber when i hit it too.  the way it looks with 2 plates on each side is awesome.  keep up the hard work.


Ditto, Keep it up!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 30, 2005)

Legs/Abs

*Squats*

275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

*Leg Extensions*

45 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Leg Press*

380 x 8
380 x 8
470 x 8

*Leg curls*

45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

*Lunges*

40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Swiss ball situps*

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

*Leg Raises*

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

*Weighted crunches*

140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12



My quads were really tight today, i was struggling a bit with my squats but thats probably because i havent done them in awhile. On the other hand, when i moved over to leg press, it felt alot easier than normal.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

Good W/O Brother!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O Brother!!!


thx bro, i appreciate the support


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Workouts are looking solid man, keep it up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 1, 2005)

Shoulders

*DB press*

65 x 8
60 x 6
55 x 6
50 x 6

*Cleans*

Still unsure of the weight of the rubber barbells, i need to ask someone. I did 3 sets of 8, the first set i pressed them overhead, the last two sets i upped the weight. The bar is your standard 45lbs olympic bar.

*Lateral Raises*

35 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

Really good workout today, very intense. My shoulders felt so good and fluid after I left the gym. The only thing that bugged me was I got the 65 x 8 but couldnt get the last two reps on the subsequent sets due to forearm fatigue. The cleans were grueling and I was sweating a boat load when I go to the lateral raises. The laterals definately kicked my ass.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Shoulders
> 
> *DB press*
> 
> ...


Good w/o!!! Oh yes, them laterals shred my shoulders too  Ever think about rear laterals? Those are KILLER


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 2, 2005)

Back/Bi's

*Deadlift*
warmup
385 x 4
405 x 1
405 x 1
385 x 2
315 x 3

*WG Pulldown*
140 x 8
130 x 8
120 x 8

*Rows (pulley)*
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

*CG Pulldown*
140 x 8
130 x 8
120 x 8

*EZ bar curls*
75 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Hammer curls*
25 x 8
25 x 8
20 x 8

I also did 1 set of wg pullups and cg pullups, unfortunately my biceps suck so bad as far as strength i really cant do many reps yet. In addition, the pins were no where to be found so i couldnt do any more weight on my rows  

It's alright though, every week I am able to deadlift more weight for more reps and I'm excited to do it every week because I get stronger every time  

I'm also hammering/curling about half what i should be able to be... my bi's are cooked after pulldowns

P.S. I forgot to do abs AGAIN ... omg, so mad. now on my rest day i have to go back to the gym and do abs


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Back/Bi's
> 
> *Deadlift*
> warmup
> ...


KILLER Deads!!!   Looks good to me Brother. Keep movin' that weight!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> KILLER Deads!!!  Looks good to me Brother. Keep movin' that weight!!!


i will  , thanks for the support!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Lookin' good func.  Keep it movin'!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chest/Tri's/Abs

*Flat Bench*

185 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 5

*Incline BB*

135 x 3 (completely failed and looked like an asshole)
95 x 8
95 x 8

*Incline Flyes*

40 x 6 (left arm completely failed, again looked like a dick)
35 x 8
35 x 8

*Cable cross*

80 x 8
80 x 8
70 x 8

*Skullcrushers*

65 x 6
65 x 5
65 x 5

*Tri overhead DB (1hand)*

20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

*Decline situps*

bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12

*Swiss ball crunches w/ medicine ball overhead*

x12
x12
x12

*Side crunches*

x12
x12
x12

*Knee raises*

x12
x12

This is by far the *WORST *workout I've ever had. My roomate went home for the weekend so I didn't have my spotter, nor the confidence to do anything. It pretty much threw everything out of wack. From the very start I knew I was going to have a shit workout. My triceps wore down fast and when I got to skullcrushers I couldn't do shit for weight OR reps. I need to switch tri's to a diff day as well as Bi's, they both are suffering in the strength category despite the fact they are getting much larger. Some days I feel like I can walk around the gym like I own it, other days I feel like it's my first day.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Brother, don't be too hard on yourself!!! Thats our job    Just teasin ya. Lookin good there man. Ya gotta fight through and do it, to it!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 4, 2005)

lol thanks AA, i can always depend on ya to livin up the situation


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> lol thanks AA, i can always depend on ya to livin up the situation


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 5, 2005)

Legs

*Squat*
warmup with bar
225 x 8
275 x 8
295 x 8
275 x 8
225 x 8
135 x 10
135 x 10

*SLDL w/ DB in each hand*

55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8

*Leg Extensions*

100 x 8
130 x 8
120 x 8

Tried the SLDL's, I definately need to work on my form but I could see how they can be a great excersise. I think I'm going to move up to 3 plates next week on my squats, I feel comfortable with the weight I've been using for quite some time.

On a side note, I walked into the gym today to be greeted by fumes of cleaning chemicals. As I'm doing squats, some lady is mopping all around with chemicals along with her "mobile cleaning station." I move on to SLDL's and she has to nerve to mop in front of me, on the dumbells, she starts moving the dumbells, I got so pissed and began to get sick due to the gross smell. Everyone in the gym was looking at this lady, like what the fuck are you doing?? I wanted to say something, I should've, but I didn't want to be in there any longer than I had to be. I got out and felt lightheaded on the way home, luckily I feel ok now. The nerve of that friggen lady.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Great w/o!!! 3 wheels on your squats huh? You Beast!!!  
Hey cleanin lady............


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o!!! 3 wheels on your squats huh? You Beast!!!
> Hey cleanin lady............


hahaha i hope so


----------



## reg56 (Feb 5, 2005)

I just hit 3 plates last week on my squats, felt damn good.  You'll have no problem with it with the weight and reps you've been using.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 5, 2005)

reg56 said:
			
		

> I just hit 3 plates last week on my squats, felt damn good. You'll have no problem with it with the weight and reps you've been using.


Thanks man, I guess im just intimidated by it. I'll definately get it, no doubt. I tend to be more conservative on squats seeing as gravity is against me


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks man, I guess im just intimidated by it. I'll definately get it, no doubt. I tend to be more conservative on squats seeing as gravity is against me


Intimidated?  You just set your mind to it!!!  I got faith in you Brother, I know you can do it!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Intimidated?  You just set your mind to it!!!  I got faith in you Brother, I know you can do it!!!


lol, thanks.

just thougth i'd add the fact that my upper chest is still sore a bit, my abs are still sore, and my glutes are sore. My chest isn't usually sore for this long, that can only be a good thing. And I also weighed myself this morning and im down to 197  . Lost alot of bodyfat, my abs are poppin through alot more, thankfully i've retained all my strength. I can only credit the diet i've been on


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

Keep it up


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 7, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnold Press*

60 x 6
55 x 8
50 x 8
45 x 8

*Upright row*

65 x 8
95 x 8
85 x 8

*Cleans*

Rubber weights yet again, still not sure what they weigh. Well over 135

*Decline side crunches*

25 + bw x 12
25 + bw x 12
25 + bw x 12

*Swiss ball crunches w/ medicine ball overhead (6lbs?)*

x12
x12
x12

*Weighted crunches*

140 x 12
160 x 12
140 x 12

Good workout. Cleans went well. The only thing is that my forearms seem to fatigue really quick when doing any kind of overhead press (military, incline bench, arnold)


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

Workouts look pretty solid in here.  Your a big boy for being eighteen, do you play any sports?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2005)

GREAT w/o!!!  Keep goin'


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Workouts look pretty solid in here. Your a big boy for being eighteen, do you play any sports?


I've played hockey since I was 4, stopped this year when I got to college. I dont know what my plans are with it, I'll just play recreationally.. my college team blows and i didn't really come to school to play hockey. Also theres rumors of a football team startin up when im a junior so i'll see


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

what school do you go to?


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 7, 2005)

johnson & wales university. providence, RI


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 8, 2005)

Back/Bi's/Traps

*Deadlift*

225 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 2
*455 x 1*PB*
405 x 1
315 x 3

*WG Pullups*

bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 3

*WG Pulldowns*

130 x 8
120 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*

140 x 8
130 x 8
120 x 8

*EZ bar curls*

65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Incline curls*

30 x 8

*Preacher machine curls*

70 x 5
50 x 8

*Barbell shrugs*

135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12



Strength was awesome today. I got more pullups that I thought I would be able to get. My forearms really kill my ability to do more. 

Some big guy asked if he jump in with me on the deads, he had to have at least 20-25lbs on me, he was a monster. So i said sure. This was when I was on 365.. he got 2 reps I believe. We put on 1 more plate so there was 405, and I got up two, he got up 1, turned purple and was really pissed. Then he just walked away in a fit of rage cursing. me and my roomate were dying. Then I was in a good mood so I put more weight I planned too, and I got it.

The only thing was that my grip was going while doing shrugs. I have alot of calices (sp?) so it hurt to hold the bar, it was grinding into my skin and hurt alot.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

KILLER w/o Brother. Those deads are huge. Watch your back though  Don't wanna put yourself out of commision. Course, if you where out, I could catch up to you


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> KILLER w/o Brother. Those deads are huge. Watch your back though  Don't wanna put yourself out of commision. Course, if you where out, I could catch up to you


haha yea i wouldnt want that  

I'm going to do something completely next week for back, but still include deads


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> haha yea i wouldnt want that
> 
> I'm going to do something completely next week for back, but still include deads


I'll be here watchin


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 10, 2005)

Chest/Tri's/Abs

*Flat DB's*

65 x 8
70 x 8
75 x 8

*Decline BB*

135 x 8
185 x 4
135 x 8

*Cable cross*

90 x 8
80 x 8
70 x 8

*Incline DB*

55 x 8
50 x 8

*Tri Rope extension*

140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

*Tri overhead*

25 x 5

*Dips*

bw x 8
bw x 8

*Swiss crunch w/ medicine ball*

x12
x12
x12

*Decline situp*

bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12
bw + 25 x 12

*Side Crunches*

x12
x12
x12

Nothin special here, I didnt feel particularly driven or in the mood today. I wasn't focused very well, declines sucked big time, they are usually better than my flats. I only got a few hours of sleep last night, I'll make up on leg day tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, we all have days that aren't so good, but you did it, and your weight are still big movers.    Don't be to down on yourself, I've had several days this past week where I felt the same. My daughter has been sick and that means Daddy gets no sleep   So sometimes I feel like crap, but we gotta do it to it, right Brother


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, we all have days that aren't so good, but you did it, and your weight are still big movers.  Don't be to down on yourself, I've had several days this past week where I felt the same. My daughter has been sick and that means Daddy gets no sleep  So sometimes I feel like crap, but we gotta do it to it, right Brother


yea man, i'm not even worried about it . And go get sum sleep, because im gunna hit the sack right now


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 11, 2005)

Legs/forearms

*Squats*

225 x 8
*315 x 8*PB*
315 x 3
275 x 8
245 x 8

*Leg Press*

450 x 10
450 x 10
450 x 10

*Seated leg curl (wow!!!)  *

110 x 8
130 x 10
110 x 10

*Reverse Wrist curls (oh man)  *

65 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 15

*Dead Hang*

x60 seconds
x60 seconds

These are the days I live for  . AWESOME workout. I never really incorporated seated leg curls into my routine, I got the biggest pump and rush of blood I've ever felt, it was almost paralyzing. It felt great. I also never had done isolated forearm work, but I decided that I would do it today, and probably on leg day for now on.

The 3 wheel squats i nailed without a problem, and my leg press weight went up, reps went up, and both were stable throughout the 3 sets. My legs havent been this soar and pumped in a long time, what a great day!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2005)

You have some strong legs, solid workout.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You have some strong legs, solid workout.


Thanks, you have some serious pull strength


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

Alright Brother, DYNAMITE W/O!!!   Throwing some BIG weights there Brother


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 13, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnold's*

60 x 8
50 x 8
45 x 8

*Lateral Raise*

45 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8

*Clean & Jerk*

Bar + Rubber BB's, unsure of weight.

x8
x8
x8

*Swiss crunch w/ medicine ball*

x12
x12
x12

*Weighted Crunches*

160 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 12

*Knee Raise*

x12
x12
x12


Before my first set of arnolds, I was going to do reg DB presses, so I used the 70's and pushed them up for 4. I then decided to just switch to the arnolds. I like them better anyhow.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Lookin Good Brother. 45's on Laterals, BIG mover there!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin Good Brother. 45's on Laterals, BIG mover there!!!


Thanks. My shoulders were on fire after that set


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

60's on the Arnold Presses is something to be proud of aswell.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> 60's on the Arnold Presses is something to be proud of aswell.


Thanks.

I added 2 photos of myself. They suck in quality, and its tough to pose when I'm taking the picture, but they are pictures none the less. Too bad I can't get a back shot, I'll ask my roomate when he gets back.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Brother, pics are lookin good. Keep it up!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks. My shoulders were on fire after that set


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 14, 2005)

Back/Traps/Tri's

*Deadlift*

315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 7

*WG Pullups*

bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5

*Underhand Bent over BB rows*

135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*BB shrugs superset rear shrug  *

135 x 20
135 x 15 
135 x 10

*CG Pulldown*

140 x 8
170 x 8

*CG seated rows*

250 x 8
250 x 8

*CG bench*

135 x 8
185 x 4
135 x 8

*Skullcrushers*

65 x 8
85 x 8
65 x 6


Strength was good, could have been better. I had to nap after classes because I got 3 hrs of sleep last night so i missed a big meal, and definately felt it. Good workout though. Those rear shrugs are killer, and that was the first time I had done bb rows


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Brother, That was a kicken' W/O !!! Your deads are BIG!!! How do you like the rear shrug? They felt real awkward to me. Tried 'em a couple times, but not sure if I like them!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, That was a kicken' W/O !!! Your deads are BIG!!! How do you like the rear shrug? They felt real awkward to me. Tried 'em a couple times, but not sure if I like them!!!


yea the rear shrugs were awkward to say the least, but well worth it. I definately got a nice burn from them. I wouldn't say I like them, but I'm going to do them anyway, to hit my traps from a different angle


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> yea the rear shrugs were awkward to say the least, but well worth it. I definately got a nice burn from them. I wouldn't say I like them, but I'm going to do them anyway, to hit my traps from a different angle


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 20, 2005)

Woooops, couldnt post for a while 

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnold's*

50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

*Frontal Raises*

30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Swiss situps w/ kettlebell overhead*

x12
x12
x12

*Knee Raises*

x12
x12
x12


Went home for the weekend and my dad taught me the correct way to bench. I was using too much triceps and not enough chest, fixed that problem. I'm finding more and more that benching is more about technique than anything else.

Also decided to cut volume down alot, I have been overtraining. 6 sets for shoulders is enough, if you noticed on some of my other shoulder/arm workouts I do 9 sets, way too much. 

So now its 6 sets for smaller body parts, and 9-12 for larger body parts depending of course.

P.S: I also got to eat alot when I was home, I didn't realize how much of an appetite I had, I can't wait to start bulking up. Got to eat some steaks, and various other warm meals for once, haha college sucks.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Brother, welcome back!!! W/O looks great. I hear ya on the cutting back on the volume thing   And oh yes........... Benching is technique :bounce:


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 21, 2005)

Back/Tris/Traps

*Deadlift*
405 x 3
425 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 3

*Bent over BB rows*
155 x 8
155 x 8
135 x 8

*CG Pullups*
bw x 5
bw x 5

*WG Pulldowns*
140 x 8
130 x 8
120 x 8

*Skullcrushers*
85 x 8
85 x 8
65 x 8

*Overhead 1arm extension*
25 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

*BB shrugs*
225 x 10 
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Reverse wrist curls*
95 x 15
95 x 10 
95 x 10, hold on last rep for 10 count

Went for triples on the deads, I had 425 for at least 2 but some jerk walked in front of me when i put the weight down after the first rep thinking i was done or something. Threw in a set of forearms at the end, good volume on all lifts


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Good GOD Brother!!! BIG DEADS  Great W/O


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 23, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Flat bench*
225 x 1 (failed on second rep, very close)
185 x 8
155 x 8

*Incline DB*
60 x 8
70 x 7 (+1 from spotter)
50 x 8

*Incline Flyes*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Incline DB curl (same time)*
50 x 8
50 x 8
40 x 8

*EZ bar curl*
85 x 7
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Swiss situp w/ kettlebell*
x12
x12
x12

*Knee Raises  *
x12
x12
x12


soooo close to another rep with 225, i got stuck in the middle  . But I felt very strong today, definately has to do with the fact im home for spring break and i can eat! i'm going to bulk up for 2 weeks while home, gotta take advantage of the stove while im here haha.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

You'll get it next time, maybe even 3!!! Eat up, and enjoy the next 2 weeks at home!!! Great W/O Brother!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll get it next time, maybe even 3!!! Eat up, and enjoy the next 2 weeks at home!!! Great W/O Brother!!!


Thanks bro, I really appreciate it. I don't think I've ever been this excited to eat, lol. I'm like watching the clock because I want to eat again


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks bro, I really appreciate it. I don't think I've ever been this excited to eat, lol. I'm like watching the clock because I want to eat again


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 24, 2005)

Legs/Forearms

*Leg press*
520 x 10
520 x 10
520 x 10

*Leg Raise*
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Reverse wrist curls*
65 x 15
65 x 15
65 x 20

Didn't feel like doing much more today, took a break from squats.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

No Squats  


 

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*DB Press*
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Lateral Raise*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Knee Raise*
x12
x12
x12

*Side to side crunches*
x12
x12
x12

Weight increase in my DB press, very proud of myself. I also was able to do 3 sets with 40's on my laterals which is a pretty decent improvement for me. My delts are getting stronger, hopefully that will help with my bench

On a side note, I woke up this morning and my legs are STILL soar. Never does this happen. My quads are visibly bigger, those leg press' really killed me and this extra food is helping me by leaps and bounds. Heavy back day tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

40s for laterals....what does your form look like??

nice presses.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 40s for laterals....what does your form look like??
> 
> nice presses.


thx.

I had my dad downstairs lifting with me, and he usually busts my balls about my form but he didn't say anything. I like when he critiques me though, i'm not looking to hurt myself


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice Work!  I can't help but notice your relative strengths are really similar to mine in a lot of ways (except that you can pull and squat substantially more than I can).  Strong on most all pulling work.  Less strong on bench (but good overhead relatively and powerful shoulders).  Have you considered just building up a sick overhead press 1RM?  I bet you can put up quite a bit on MP's and inclines.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Nice Work! I can't help but notice your relative strengths are really similar to mine in a lot of ways (except that you can pull and squat substantially more than I can). Strong on most all pulling work. Less strong on bench (but good overhead relatively and powerful shoulders). Have you considered just building up a sick overhead press 1RM? I bet you can put up quite a bit on MP's and inclines.


Thanks. I havent done a MP in awhile, or an incline with a bar in awhile either. My dad's strength always was incline bench presses, he still puts up 365 for 8 and he's 44, not to mention he was always a great flat bencher... so hopefully I inherit that trait, lol.

I'd like to be able to put up my bodyweight on an MP, and I'm pretty confident I can, maybe next shoulder workout I'll go for it.

I have a complete set of kettlebells in my gym right now so I think I will incorporate those into my shoulder workout because my dad swears by them, and I have used them in the past. They kick your ass, and you work up a serious sweat


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Brother, Serious looking W/O there!!! That "HOME" cookin must be doin' you some good!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 27, 2005)

Back/Tri's/Traps

*Deadlift*
405 x 3
495 x 0
405 x 3
405 x 3

*WG Pullups*
x5
x5
x5
x5

*BB Rows (underhand grip)*
185 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 10

*CG bench*
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

*DB overhead (1hand)*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20

Good workout today, tried for 495 on the deadlift and failed, but I did get it off the ground so I'm not too far off from 5 plates. Did an extra set of rows because they felt so good and got an amazing pump from both tri exercises.

Also added 2 pics of myself, one deadlifting, the other a backshot. Both from today

And... my legs are still soar.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Great W/O!!! Pics are killer Brother!!! How many wheels are on the bar in your Deadlift pic?


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks man, 4 wheels each side


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks man, 4 wheels each side


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 1, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Flat DB*
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 3
70 x 8

*Flat DB flyes*
40 x 8 
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Incline DB*
70 x 8 (shoulders fried at this point)
50 x 8
50 x 8

*EZ bar curls*
85 x 8
65 x 8

*Hammer curls*
40 x 8

*Preacher DB curls*
30 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 8

*Weighted V-sits    *
x15
x15
x15

*Seated rotations*
x25
x25
x25

*Swiss situps*
x15
x15
x15

Awesome w/o for me. Massive chest pump, I really like using DB's, I prefer them over the bar any day. I used just the right amount of weight on all lifts except when i went for 90's on the flat bench.

And lemme tell you... those v-sits were just ridiculous  . Massive burn from them. As well as the seated rotations. I'm going to try to do a diff ab exercise everytime i work them.

Shoulders were fried when I got to inclines so I had to cut back the weight, so I could get my reps in


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Brother, that home cookin must be doin the trick!!! Big Numbers today!!! Lookin Great


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, that home cookin must be doin the trick!!! Big Numbers today!!! Lookin Great


oh yes... I can't say i haven't gained a few lbs


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> oh yes... I can't say i haven't gained a few lbs


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2005)

Legs

*Squat*
225 x 10
315 x 10
225 x 20

*Leg extension*
90 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

*Leg Curl*
45 x 10
70 x 10
45 x 10

I did more reps this week, up from 8. the 225 x20 set was rough especially after the 315x10 set, can't say i didn't feel a lil queazy


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Legs, oh yeah, They can make you   in a heartbeat!!! W/O looks Good Brother!!!
20 Reps,


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Legs, oh yeah, They can make you  in a heartbeat!!! W/O looks Good Brother!!!
> 20 Reps,


Thanks bro! I haven't   from working out yet, and i hope i never do!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 4, 2005)

Shoulders/Calves/Abs

*Arnold's*
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8

*Upright Row*
115 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

*Calve Raise (leg press sled)*
180 x 30
180 x 30
180 x 30

*Weighted V-sits (weight on ankles + medicine ball)*
x12
x12
x12

*Weighted Swiss situps*
x15
x15
x15


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 5, 2005)

Back/Tri's/Traps

*Deadlift*
315 x 4
405 x 4
425 x 3

*WG Pullups*
x5
x5
x5

*BB rows*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

*CG chins*
x5
x5
x5

*Skullcrushers*
85 x 8
85 x 8
65 x 8

*1 arm overhead's*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20

Well strength was good today on the deads, and my strength as well as my endurance on the rows went up. 

I've come to a point where I need to start gaining weight. I'm sitting at 200.5 as of this morning with around 9-10% bf, so I'm in the perfect position to bulk up. My goal weight will be 225, which I admit will be hard with my age, height, and classes getting in the way but I'm gonna do it. New diet will start on Tuesday with approx 4000cals to start. I'll list the details of my diet when I start it on Tues.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brother, Great lookin W/O's   Just got back from the Classic so I'm a little behind times, hows it goin?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, Great lookin W/O's  Just got back from the Classic so I'm a little behind times, hows it goin?


Hey bro, thanks. I've been good, finally back up at school. How was the comp??


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Flat Bench*
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

*Incline DB*
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8

*Flat Flyes*
35 x 8
30 x 8
25 x 8

*Incline DB Curl (same time)*
50 x 8
40 x 8
35 x 8

*Hammer's*
40 x 8
40 x 8
35 x 8

*Knee Raise*
x15
x15
x15

*Weighted decline situps*
25 + bw x12
25 + bw x12
25 + bw x12

Chest strength and endurance was up today, although my traps and tri's were still a little soar going into the workout. I definately think my lats are helping my bench alot. I also worked on my bench form today which also seems to help me a bunch.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

> Squat
> 225 x 10
> 315 x 10
> 225 x 20


Wow, 315 for 10 is great man, good work. How deep are you going on these?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, 315 for 10 is great man, good work. How deep are you going on these?


Thanks dude, I go past parallel on all my squats


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, that's crazy man, great work. What's your 1RM on squats?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Chest/Bi's/Abs
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 185 x 8
> ...


KILLER W/O Brother, way to go, sure looks like yur lats are helpin, not to mention that "Home Cookin"


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, that's crazy man, great work. What's your 1RM on squats?


Thanks man. Im really not sure, I have never maxed out on squats, maybe 405x1


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> KILLER W/O Brother, way to go, sure looks like yur lats are helpin, not to mention that "Home Cookin"


Haha thanks AA. who doesn't love good old home cookin??


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 7, 2005)

You must have some nice legs.  Those are huge numbers.  You should try spiking your legs by doing more high-rep squats.  You said you felt dead after that set of 20, those are excellent, huh?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You must have some nice legs. Those are huge numbers. You should try spiking your legs by doing more high-rep squats. You said you felt dead after that set of 20, those are excellent, huh?


Thanks. I guess all those years of hockey have paid off. I felt more sick than anything because I've never done x20 rep squat sets especially not with 2 plates, but they definately felt great.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

405 for a single is awesome, bro. It's amazing how much stronger your lower body is than your upper body. Are your legs a lot more developed in your physique in comparison to your upper body?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> 405 for a single is awesome, bro. It's amazing how much stronger your lower body is than your upper body. Are your legs a lot more developed in your physique in comparison to your upper body?


I know dude, I can't really explain why. And not at all, everything is proportional. My quads are like 23-24", arms 16 1/8", chest 42"


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2005)

Legs

*Squat*
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8

*Hex Squat*
2 big rubber BB's each side x 10
2 big rubber BB's each side x 10
2 big rubber BB's each side x 10

*Leg Press*
540 x 8
450 x 8
450 x 8


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

> Squat
> 315 x 8
> 315 x 8
> 315 x 8
> ...


Wow, I am confused. You're squatting 3 plates per side for 3 sets of 8, but you're only doing 450 lbs. on leg press? I am confused, bro. I can squat around 500 for a 1RM in squats, and my leg press is somewhere in the 1,000+ range for reps. What kind of leg press aparatus do you use?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, I am confused. You're squatting 3 plates per side for 3 sets of 8, but you're only doing 450 lbs. on leg press? I am confused, bro. I can squat around 500 for a 1RM in squats, and my leg press is somewhere in the 1,000+ range for reps. What kind of leg press aparatus do you use?


yup, the leg press sled at my university has no bumpers (safety's) its really old, so I basicallly touch my ass with my ankles.  and I pressed after I did heavy squats and hex squats so i was drained to say the least


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Brother, killer W/O   Keep pushin it!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 10, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*DB Press*
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Lateral Raise*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Swiss Ball situps*
x15
x15
x15

*Knee Raises*
x15 
x15
x15

My left shoulder was screwed up from doin squats I didn't use a neckpad and I paid for it. 

Also started with creatine today, hopefully it'll kick in soon. I'm loading with 20 grams a day, but not sure if I wanna do that for 5 days because I peed 8 times today because of it... I drank so much water


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Awesome Presses and Raises!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

8 times?  Thats it?  When I first upped my water intake I was peeing 15-20 times per day, and then when I was on creatine it was more in the 20-25 time range.  Keep drinking more water.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

Great workout though.  Those presses are great.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Great workout though. Those presses are great.


Thanks bro


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 11, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift*
425 x 4
405 x 3
405 x 3

*Underhand BB rows*
225 x 4
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

*T-bar Rows*
115 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

*CG Pulldown*
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

*Incline CG bench*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Rope Extension*
140 x 8
140 x 10
140 x 8

Great workout for me. I think the creatine has kicked in because I did the most reps I've ever done with 425 on the deads, and then had 2 more sets of triples with 405 so my endurance has definately increased. 

T-Bar rows were a first, it wasnt with a bar, it was the actual T-bar row "machine" where you can add weight with barbells. I can't complain about these they were good.

I gave the incline CG bench a shot, and to be honest I wasn't at all impressed. Flat CG bench in my opinion is much more effective.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Impressive W/O there Brother!!! Keep Rockin that Metal


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 14, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Flat BB*
185 x 8
205 x 8
185 x 6
135 x 8

*Incline BB*
135 x 8
185 x 2
135 x 8

*Decline BB*
185 x 6
155 x 8
135 x 8

*EZ bar curls*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8 (FLEX style  )

*Machine Preachers*
Weight #6 x 8
Weight #5 x 8
Weight #4 x 8

*V-Sits*
x15
x15
x15

*Weighted crunches*
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

I lowered the weight on my curls and weighted crunches, and focused on form and squeeze. I gave the FLEX curls a shot and I really liked them, I'll do a full 3 sets of them next week.

Flat Bench was decent, Incline was rough because my left shoulder hurts alot, and decline was ok.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Alright Brother, nice lookin W/O!!! You liked the "Flex" curls huh? I LOVE 'em. Keep pushin


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

How you liking those FLEX curls?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright Brother, nice lookin W/O!!! You liked the "Flex" curls huh? I LOVE 'em. Keep pushin


Thx bro


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> How you liking those FLEX curls?


They were great, really hit em from the side and got a good pump from the lower weight and greater control


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 15, 2005)

Legs/Forearms

*Squat*
135 x 3
225 x 3
*365 x 4 PB*
315 x 8
275 x 8

*SLDL*
135 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 8

*DB Lunges*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Reverse Wrist curls*
95 x 20
115 x 20
115 x 20

Went for 365 today on my squats and banged out 4 reps, I'm disappointed I didn't do more, but I'm glad I got 4. 

College dieting really sucks, especially when I have no breaks during the day, its really rough trying to eat every 3 hours when you have class 910-240 straight through. But I'm going to figure it out.

Did SLDL for the first time and I loved them, they stretched out my hammies so nicely, I was practicing my form today and I'll up the weight next week with them.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Awesome on the PB   you'l be outsquatting me in no time!!! Great lookin w/o there. I like SLDL's too


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome on the PB  you'l be outsquatting me in no time!!! Great lookin w/o there. I like SLDL's too


yea right! outsquatting the angel himself?? not likely!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> yea right! outsquatting the angel himself?? not likely!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 18, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnolds*
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8

*Frontal Raises (dropset)*
30 x 8 
20 x 8
20 x 8

*V-sits*
x15
x15
x15

*Russian Twists*
45 x 8 rotations
45 x 8 rotations
45 x 8 rotations

I took an extra day of rest yesterday. 

I really focused on form today, especially on my frontal raises. I was really inspired by the article posted in the training forum about the difference between bodybuilding and lifting weights.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Good W/O there, awesome Arnolds there!!! I agree on Form, I am lowering my weight in some areas also, really trying to concentrate on feeling the muscles work!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good W/O there, awesome Arnolds there!!! I agree on Form, I am lowering my weight in some areas also, really trying to concentrate on feeling the muscles work!!!


Thanks bro, definately lowering the weight!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Deadlift*
405 x 2 (warmups)
315 x 10 (form)
315 x 10 (form)

*Bentover BB Rows (underhand grip)*
155 x 8
135 x 8
95 x 8

SQUEEEEZE the lats

*DB Rows*
60 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

Nice and slow

*BW chins*
x5
x5

*CG Bench (no lockout, constant tri pressure)*
155 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

burrrrnnnn

*Tri 1arm overheads (super slow)*
30 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

these rule!

What a great workout. I was so amped to lift today, and really made my muscles work. I lowered the weights significantly. Form was excellent and slow paced on all lifts. Lemme tell you... my hamstrings are mushy from the deads, thats how slow I was going!!

The CG's and overheads hammered my tris, I can't even keep my arm straight and I love it!

P.S. Added 1 more pic!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats what I'm talkin about, lookin good there Brother!!! Bet you where so pumped   Excellent pic too there, nice definition!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

> *Deadlift*
> 405 x 2 (warmups)


 Dear god. I've never been able to throw weights around like that! 

 Good stuff bro!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Dear god. I've never been able to throw weights around like that!
> 
> Good stuff bro!


Hey bro thx for stopping by, I've been following your journal, the progress is amazing! keep it up!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 21, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs/Traps

*Flat DB*
80 x 8
65 x 8
60 x 8

slow reps

*Incline Flyes*
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

weight sliced in half... literally

*Decline Flyes*
20 x 8
20 x 8 
20 x 8

*FLEX Curls*
65 x 8
55 x 8
35 x 8

isolated those bi's real nice, slow and excellent form

*Concentration Curls*
25 x 8
20 x 8
15 x 8 (ya 15's my bi's felt that good lol)

*Seated shrugs*
80 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

*Swiss Situps*
x15
x15
x15


Great workout. I really isolated my Chest/Bi's and my Bi's  were soooo pumped from the flex curls. I dumped alot of weight and practiced form, i love it


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Brother, nice lookin w/o there. Flex curls are the shiznet arent they!!! I am doing what your doin too, cutting weight and concentrating on form. Totally different feel, ya know!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, nice lookin w/o there. Flex curls are the shiznet arent they!!! I am doing what your doin too, cutting weight and concentrating on form. Totally different feel, ya know!!!


Yea definately bro. I got some looks from people when i was doing concentration curls with 15's it was hilarious!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 22, 2005)

Legs/Forearms/Calves

*Squat*
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 8 (form)
275 x 8 (Deep)
225 x 8 (Deep + 3 static holds for 10 seconds a piece)

*Hex Squat*
180 x 8 Negatives on all 3 sets, never touched the BB's to the ground
180 x 8
240 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
Plate #10 x 8
Plate #9 x 8
Plate #8 x 8

*Reverse wrist curls*
135 x 15
95 x 20

*"BarBell Pinch"*
2 25's x 40 seconds

*Calf Raise*
360 x 30
360 x 30

I went really deep on squats today and I went slower then normal. I tried to not lockout and keep the pressure on my quads as long as possible. The last set was the best, especially with the static holds


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Your Squats are comin along nicely, big movers there!!! Very nice w/o


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 24, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*DB press*
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Upright row SS w/ Rear Shrugs*
95 x 8 // 95 x 30
75 x 10 // 75 x 30
75 x 10 // 75 x 30
75 x 10 // 75 x 30

*Lateral Raise (slow)*
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Swiss ball Situps (45 second RI)*
x15
x15
x15

*Knee Raise*
x12
x12
x12

Great w/o, really love those rear shrugs. That was a great SS. My abs are burning big time, i focused on stretching more while doing swiss ball situps.

On a side note, my legs are still soar and noticabely have gotten larger. In addition my Lats are so big in comparison to my chest that my chest looks so tiny (which it is)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice SS my Brother!!! How do you like the rear shrugs? Do they feel akward?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 26, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Bentover BB rows*
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

*T-Bar rows*
135 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 1 (lower back hurt so decided to stop)

*Skullcrushers*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*1 arm overheads*
30 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

Decreased weight on all excersises. Focused on squeezing my lats, and especially my tri's. I go short of lockout on tri exercises and it helps alot


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Your just doin it to it!!! Great w/o there Brother!!! Focus and feel, sure makes a difference doesnt it!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nice SS my Brother!!! How do you like the rear shrugs? Do they feel akward?


They feel great, just make sure not to use too much weight, control is really important on these because you can get hurt really easy. They will only feel awkward with alot of weight, thats when you start squirming and doing things that will get yourself injured


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your just doin it to it!!! Great w/o there Brother!!! Focus and feel, sure makes a difference doesnt it!!!


yup, it certainly does. My tri's feel so soar right now, when I wake up tomorrow I guarentee I will see a difference in my arms and lats.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 29, 2005)

I got into a major car accident so I havent been able to workout. I'm ok, but my truck is completely totalled.

I hydroplaned in the left lane, slid sideways across 3 lanes and hit the guardrail doing 70mph, my truck flipped and the back of it hit the guardrail, so there were 2 impacts. I knocked my head on the door panel but im fine, possibly a minor concussion. The cop was suprised I walked from that crash, I need to get pics up of my truck... the thing was a tank and it is completely destroyed (2001 F-150)

Someone was definately watching over me


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 29, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Traps

*Flat Bench*
225 x 1 (failed on 2nd rep , got stuck uptop, form problem, i was close.)
185 x 5
185 x 4
185 x 8
185 x 8

*Incline DB*
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Concentration curls*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Seated DB Shrugs*
70 x 20
70 x 20

Cut my workout short because my gf came over, normally I would've done abs. 

Bench strength was really good today, my form sucked on the 225. on the first 185 x 8 set I felt real strong and I practiced driving my legs into the ground, that helps so much. My form is improving, thats all I care about.

The curls felt really good, especially the hammers. I did them really slow and isolated those bi's. Kept my elbows in and flexed my tri's at the bottom of my rep. Did the same on the concentration curls, felt great.

I'm going to the emergency room to make sure I don't have a concussion. I'm pretty sure I do though, I remember getting one when I played hockey and it was a similar feeling.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

> Incline DB
> 70 x 8
> 60 x 8
> 60 x 8
> ...


Why so many sets, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 29, 2005)

Monstar, I chose to only do Flat bench and Incline DB today. So to make up for the lack of variety in my workout, I just did 5 sets of each

I went to the ER about 2 hours ago and I officially have a concussion. So i'm not going to lift for a few days I'll start back up on friday or saturday depending how I feel


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Someone was definately watching over me




 I would say so!!! Sorry to hear about your accident, but glad your okay!!!
W/O after an accident.............AND a concussion...................*STALLION!!!*


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

> I went to the ER about 2 hours ago and I officially have a concussion. So i'm not going to lift for a few days I'll start back up on friday or saturday depending how I feel


Sorry to hear that, man. Good luck getting back into it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry about that accident, get better, and get right back in the gym on this weekend.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll try to get in the gym ASAP!!

i'm sad that tomorrow i wont have a car, i can't lift, and my gf gets off work at 10pm. i'm stranded, what's a guy to do?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I'll try to get in the gym ASAP!!
> 
> i'm sad that tomorrow i wont have a car, i can't lift, and my gf gets off work at 10pm. i'm stranded, what's a guy to do?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


  hahahahaha


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 2, 2005)

Legs

*Squat (ATF)*
225 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8
225 x 8

*Lying Leg Curl*
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10

*Leg Extensions*
70 x 10
45 x 12
45 x 12

First day back since the concussion, and I felt really good. I lightened up the squats because I didnt want to over exert myself, and also lowered the weight on the extensions and went really slow. 

10 total sets, so not too shabby. I skipped out on the forearms because I got sidetracked. And I think tomorrow I will do shoulders/abs instead of resting, I'll rest monday and get on with Back/tri's/Traps on tuesday.

I'm taking the train back up to school tomorrow which sucks because now I can't go back at my own free will and I have to spend $100 each way


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 3, 2005)

Shoulders/Traps/Forearms/Abs

*DB Press*
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Rear Lateral raise*
20 x 8
20 x 8
15 x 10

*DB Shrug*
60 x 20
60 x 20
60 x 20

*Reverse wrist curl*
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

*Weighted Swiss situps (kettlebell)*
x15
x15
x15

*Knee Raise*
x12
x12
x12

Great workout today, I kept the weight consistent for the most part. I still dont want to be at 100% intesity simply because I dont want to put myself out of the gym again. It sucks and I dont like it.

The rear lat raises were just amazing, first timer for those. Burn was incredible. Rev wrist curls were also awesome, huge pump.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Brother, excellent on your last 2 w/o's!!! Been out of town this weekend, getting caught up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, excellent on your last 2 w/o's!!! Been out of town this weekend, getting caught up.


thx angel!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 5, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift (triples)*
405 x 3
405 x 3
405 x 2

*BB rows*
185 x 8
155 x 8
135 x 8

*CG Pulldown (slow reps)*
120 x 8
110 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*DB Rows*
65 x 8
65 x 8

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
155 x 10
135 x 10

*V-Bar Pushdown (slow reps)*
110 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Strength was ok today. Deads weren't as strong as they usually are, but its a result of getting back into it. My grip was off a little bit, but will be back next week. I did really slow reps on my V bar pushdowns and CG Pulldowns, focusing on isolation.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> thx angel!


Your Very welcome, hows the concussion doing?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your Very welcome, hows the concussion doing?


Good man, i was cleared by my doc on friday, haven't had a headache or any other concussion symptoms since. I am 100%


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Good man, i was cleared by my doc on friday, haven't had a headache or any other concussion symptoms since. I am 100%


Thats great!!! You'll be liftin cars again


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs/Traps

*Flat Bench (5x5)*
205 x 5
185 x 6 (miscounted... lil too eager, lol)
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*Incline DB*
60 x 8
60 x 8
55 x 8

*Decline DB Flye*
20 x 10
20 x 10

*FLEX Curls*
75 x 8
65 x 8
55 x 8

*Concentration curls*
25 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

*V-Sits*
x15
x15
x15

*Leg/Knee Raise*
x15
x15
x15 Knee Raise

*DB Shrugs*
60 x 20
60 x 20
60 x 20

Ok, this is probably one of my best workouts. I absolutely slammed my chest, my form is really helping. I know for a fact I can bench more than I have been, the problem was my form, as I fix it I'll be able to use great form with bigger weights. 

Just amazing pumps today, especially chest and Bi's... my diet is really shitty right now with no real supermarkets in providence its hard to get anything. All they have up here are 7/11's and duncan donuts, so I've been relying on whole wheat, tuna cans, whey, chicken wraps (shit chicken provided by my college more like a chopped up chicken patty), Turkey (processed garbage) w/ lettuce on whole wheat, cottage cheese, and occasionally natty pb. I REALLY need oats bad, but there is no where to get them, 7/11 doesnt even carry them... good thing my gf is bringing me up food tonight


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2005)

If your going to be doing 5 sets of 5 reps as a precursor, you should definitly do a weight that fits that style.  If your able to do six reps and most likely more, i'd add weight so that your more near failure on that fifth rep.  Just thinking.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother!!! I hear ya about the lighter weight, it makes your muscles work SO much HARDER!!! Keep pushin them Cars around!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If your going to be doing 5 sets of 5 reps as a precursor, you should definitly do a weight that fits that style. If your able to do six reps and most likely more, i'd add weight so that your more near failure on that fifth rep. Just thinking.


Good point. I wanted to stay consistent with the weight though, I probably had another 2 reps in me on the last set


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother!!! I hear ya about the lighter weight, it makes your muscles work SO much HARDER!!! Keep pushin them Cars around!!!


Thanks man!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2005)

Chest/Bi's

*Decline DB Press*
80 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Incline DB Press*
60 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8

*Flat DB Press*
80 x 6 (failed)
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Incline DB Curls*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Reverse grip EZ bar curls*
35 x 8
35 x 8 
35 x 8



Been  binging like a mofo, getting smaller and weaker and feeling like shit, college sux


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2005)

Legs

*Squats*
135 x 3 (ATF)
225 x 8 (ATF)
275 x 8 (ATF)
315 x 5 (parallel, almost failed)
225 x 8 (ATF)
135 x 8 (ATF)

*Lunges*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8



Spaghetti legs today, i feel like shit... been binging like crazy and ima little weak 

when i go back home, eating records will be broken. i cant wait to go shopping for food back home.. I just love the fact how downtown providence has absolutely no supermarkets what so ever. I can't wait to get an apartment next year, no more cafeteria food.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

Where are you going to school?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Brother FUnc, 2 awesome w/o's there!!! Keep it up Brother, lookin GOOD!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Where are you going to school?


Johnson & Wales University -- Providence, RI

*Angel: *Thanks man, i wish i had your attitude, im just depressed because i dont have enough calories in me... i really notice when I have an abundance of food in me and i eat correctly i am very happy and when i dont, im depressed.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 13, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnolds*
60 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8

*Rear laterals*
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

*Swiss situps (medicine ball overhead)*
x12
x12
x12

*Weighted crunches*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12

Workout sucked, diet is better... still bad. Shoulders werent up to par, the only good thing I can say is that my abs got a great workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

w/o only sucks if you truelly believ it did, and I for one do NOT think it did. You went and did it, that alone means everything!!! Someone less devoted than you wouldn't have even w/o, your a stallion Brother, keep it up!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> w/o only sucks if you truelly believ it did, and I for one do NOT think it did. You went and did it, that alone means everything!!! Someone less devoted than you wouldn't have even w/o, your a stallion Brother, keep it up!!!


your so right man.. i psych myself out all the time, i still dont know what im capable of and thats what keeps me going , thx angel


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 15, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift*
425 x 4
405 x 4
405 x 2

*WG Pullup*
bw x 5
bw x 5

*CG Pullup*
bw x 5

*BB Rows*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Skullcrushers [SS] EZ-Bar CG Bench*
65 x 10 // 65 x 10
65 x 10 // 65 x 10
65 x 10 // 65 x 10

*1 arm overheads*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 15


Very good workout... the deadlifts were great, actually tied my best for reps. The most I've pulled was 455, but I'm pretty confident I can get more than that now, with 425 x 4.

Tempted to do T-bar rows, but decided not to, takes alot to hold back. Squeezed my lats and tri's with lower weight and perfect form.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother, Big props for those KILLER deads!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother, Big props for those KILLER deads!!!


Thanks bro, my back is soar today, not too soar, but soar enough so that i'm like "yeah i had a kickass workout yesterday and here is my reward." funny thing is, im usually never soar, especially after dead day!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Never soar? Oh man I envy you!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Never soar? Oh man I envy you!!!


Just from deads!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Flat DB*
80 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Decline DB*
65 x 8
65 x 8
60 x 7 (forearms failed)

*Incline DB Flys*
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

*Concentration curls*
20 x 8
20 x 12
20 x 10

*Hammer Curls*
30 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

_HUGE PUMP!!!_

*Swiss Situps*
x12
x12
x12

*Knee Raises*
x12
x12
x12

Great wo today, enormous Bi pumps. Incline flys were the best, great stretch with those. The decline DB's were interesting, especially when there was no one around to hand the DB's off.

Well I went home last weekend and bought a boatload of food to bring back. I got 5 bags of rolled oats, 2 bags of flaxseed, 2 squeeze tubes of pure honey, 16 tuna cans, 24 waters, 3 jars of natty pb, and 2 bags of almonds. That should hold me over for 2 weeks, then i'll get more.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 18, 2005)

Your never sore?  I can't even bend over after my deadlifts.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your never sore? I can't even bend over after my deadlifts.


not never, but certainly not as much as i was when i first began lifting. yes, immediately after doing deadlifts i feel exhausted, but the day after i am rarely soar from them. I'm only soar if I start missing training days and a particular muscle hasnt been worked for awhile.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother, awesome w/o there, and good move getting all that food beforehand!!! Oh yeah, since you say you never get sore after Deads, I'm sure SoxMuscle and I are in agreement.............


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother, awesome w/o there, and good move getting all that food beforehand!!! Oh yeah, since you say you never get sore after Deads, I'm sure SoxMuscle and I are in agreement.............


LOL...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 19, 2005)

Legs/calves/forearms

*Squat*
225 x 8 (ATF)
315 x 8 (ATF)
315 x 5 (ATF)
225 x 8 (ATF)

*Seated Leg curls*
plate # 10 x 12
plate # 10 x 12
plate # 10 x 12

*Leg extension*
Plate # 9 x 12
Plate # 9 x 12
Plate # 8 x 12

*Leg Press calf raise*
360 x 30
360 x 40

*Reverse BB curls*
135 x 20
135 x 20
135 x 20


Jesus christ, it was sooo god damn hot in the gym today. I was melting!!! It was tough doing squats and panting because of the ridiculous heat. 

I love doing hammies, I get this really big rush throughout my body when I work them. Its not just a pump, its almost like im cumming


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Incredible w/o there Brother!!! I can't stand the heat either, especially workin out!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 21, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*DB Press*
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Lateral Raise*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Upright Rows*
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*Weighted V-sits*
x15
x15
x15

*Weighted Crunches*
140 x 15
140 x 15
140 x 15

Pretty good w/o. Felt very alive in the gym today, probably due to the increase in carbs. Im now sitting at 205lbs @ 11% on a college diet. May 20 I begin my new diet, and im definately considering starting a new routine along with that. I am still undecided but I am leaning towards a push/pull or p/rr/s. May 20 - July 20 i plan to clean bulk up to 225, i know I can easily add 20 lbs in 2 months i have really good genetics and I put on weight easily, I just want to bigger before I start to lean out. Hopefully I wont be more than 14% bf at that weight.

*Current Measurements*
Right Arm: 16"
Right Quad: 24"
Chest: 41"
Shoulders: 50"


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice w/o there Brother!!! Lookin good


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 25, 2005)

Back/Tri/Calves

*Deadlift*
315 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 3
*465 x 1 *PB*

*WG Pulldowns*
120 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 10

*T-Bar Rows*
100 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Decline CG bench press*
135 x 10
185 x 10
155 x 10

*Overhead 1 arm tri extensions*
25 x 8
25 x 8
20 x 8

*Calf raise*
225 x 20
225 x 20
135 x 20

Great w/o today ... those extra days of rest really helped. I got 445 for a triple and was so amped. When I got 465 I was relieved that I broke my little plateau. The decline cg presses were great too, awesome pumps


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 25, 2005)

Look at that.  I might have to try for one rep maxes on my deads when my back heals.  Nice workout.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 25, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Look at that. I might have to try for one rep maxes on my deads when my back heals. Nice workout.


Thanks bro, yea i try to stay under 5 reps on deads, mostly in the 1-3 range


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

INCREDIBLE w/o!!! OUTSTANDING deads!!! Oh man my back hurts just lookin at it!!!
Congrats on the PB too!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> INCREDIBLE w/o!!! OUTSTANDING deads!!! Oh man my back hurts just lookin at it!!!
> Congrats on the PB too!!!


Thanks angel!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 25, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks bro, yea i try to stay under 5 reps on deads, mostly in the 1-3 range


I lift, then lower, place on the ground, then repeat.  Are you always in control of the bar?


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 25, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I lift, then lower, place on the ground, then repeat. Are you always in control of the bar?


yup, i also do the same thing. I keep my head up looking diagonally up in the air, take a few deep breaths and by now for me its like 1 fluid motion. 

I also lift lower and place on the ground, i can do negatives but not with 465, i dont like doing negatives with deads. I dont drop the bar after i lift it I put it down, so im in control all of the time

My grip never fails, it used to fail but now that is the least of my problems with deads. It used to be my biggest problem because Id do a few deads and wouldnt be able to hold the bar and I'd have to drop it, but after awhile this stopped happening.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 26, 2005)

I take back the never soar from deads statement... my entire back is so soar and drained today i really just wanna lay in my bed


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

haha, your human afterall.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I take back the never soar from deads statement... my entire back is so soar and drained today i really just wanna lay in my bed




 FINALLY!!!
Sorry Brother, but your finally a mortal now, you Beast!!!  
I don't ever put the bar down either on Deads, I always have the full weight each rep!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 26, 2005)

lol... im flattered you thought i was superhuman


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 26, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> lol... im flattered you thought i was superhuman


 

only superhuman would not get sore from deadlifting.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 27, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs/Traps

*Flat Bench*
135 x 3
185 x 3
*225 x 4 *PB*
185 x 8
205 x 5

*Incline DB*
65 x 5
50 x 8
45 x 8

*Incline Fly*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

*Preacher curls [SS] Concentration curls*
65 x 8 // 15 x 10
65 x 5 // 20 x 8
55 x 8 // 20 x 5

*Hammer Curls*
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

*Knee Raises*
x12
x12
x12

*Decline situps*
25 x12
25 x12
25 x12

*Seated DB shrugs*
50 x 30
50 x 30
50 x 20

*Rear BB shrugs *
135 x 15
135 x 15

Good w/o today.. nailed 225 on the flat bench for 4. My bi's were hurtin after that superset. The rear shrugs were iffy, my ass is a little big for those 

After the 225 set the middle of my back was really soar... not my lats, and it wasnt pain just very soar.

Lowered the weight on the shrugs. yea sure i can shrug 80's for 20 but i cant stand putting all the pressure on my neck, i get sharp pains when i use that much. i prefer more reps anyway.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

OMG!!! 2 w/o's in a row where your soar? You puny Human!!!  
Good Lookin w/o there Brother FUnc, Great job on the PB


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 27, 2005)

lol, i took 40g of kryptonite today maybe thats why


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 27, 2005)

yo func, i've read your workout from the start til the last page. I'm impressed with the numbers you have put up (especially deadlifts). I love deadlifts but the most i can do is 275 1RM. I just started lifting about a month ago and this is my week off. I am currently trying to find a new routine to try out and i like yours. Do you think i will be able to gain progressively like you did because i am 6'1, 178 pounds with 17%BF. I'm trying to cut down to about 10%BF but i know it's all about the diet. I am terribly lacking in this area and i have to ask you if you wouldn't mind posting your diet? Are you on a bulk or a cut?

Also another thing, you're in college right? If you are how do you eat clean especially since college is full of junk food (burgers, fries, pizza, etc..) or am i wrong here? Do they have oats and chicken and such? I start freshman year next fall.

Lastly, what does *PB mean? (sorry, im a total newb here lol)


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2005)

at first i was wondering what the hell kyrptonite was, thinking that it was some new revolutionary supplement, ha.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> yo func, i've read your workout from the start til the last page. I'm impressed with the numbers you have put up (especially deadlifts). I love deadlifts but the most i can do is 275 1RM. I just started lifting about a month ago and this is my week off. I am currently trying to find a new routine to try out and i like yours. Do you think i will be able to gain progressively like you did because i am 6'1, 178 pounds with 17%BF. I'm trying to cut down to about 10%BF but i know it's all about the diet. I am terribly lacking in this area and i have to ask you if you wouldn't mind posting your diet? Are you on a bulk or a cut?
> 
> Also another thing, you're in college right? If you are how do you eat clean especially since college is full of junk food (burgers, fries, pizza, etc..) or am i wrong here? Do they have oats and chicken and such? I start freshman year next fall.
> 
> Lastly, what does *PB mean? (sorry, im a total newb here lol)


Thanks man, i'm flattered. Honestly bro in my opinion (and im no professional by any means) at our age, just eat your heart out. Eat clean, and eat big. You will lean out if you eat clean and also bulk up. I only say that because you just began lifting and your gunna get the biggest gains of your life right now. 

I started out around 15% bf and Ive been eating maintenance for the past few months and have dropped to 11%. Granted I'd drop alot quicker if i decreased my calories, but i didnt have to, and it was honestly too hard being in college.

I am neither on a bulk or a cut, im maintaining right now, i really couldnt bulk if i wanted and neither could i cut. When I get back home on may 19 im going to bulk up (cleanly) to hopefully 220-230.

As far as college eating... yea it sucks big time. You have to pick and choose, I only eat from the cafeteria twice a day and I usually get turkey on whole wheat w/ provolone and lettuce both times, sometimes lean roast beef. The rest of my meals are either tuna cans, whole wheat, cottage cheese, oats, natural peanut butter, flax seed, honey (post workout), apples, bananas, garlic, and whey. Nothing too advanced, just enough to hold me over until I can really control what i eat when i go back home. 

My school doesnt have oats... and chicken occasionaly but its all greasy and disgusting and i dont eat it.

PB means personal best!

And you will definately progress with your DL's just get your form down fast. Try using overhand grip for a month then switch, makes a BIG difference, GOOD LUCK!!

Diet

Meal 1
1 cup oats
2 scoop whey
2 tbsp natural peanut butter

Meal 2
1 can of tuna
5 slices whole wheat bread

Meal 3
3 Slices turkey breast
2 slices whole wheat
lettuce
x 2 (i eat two of em)

Meal 4
PWO Shake
2 scoops whey
1 cup oats
1 banana
2 tbsp honey

Meal 5
3 Slices turkey breast
2 slices whole wheat
lettuce
x 2 (i eat two of em)
or
roast beef (lean cuts)

Meal 6 
1 cup cottage cheese

or 

on off days, i try to minimize the shakes to 2 a day

2 scoops whey 
natty pb
2 scoops flaxseed meal


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> at first i was wondering what the hell kyrptonite was, thinking that it was some new revolutionary supplement, ha.


LOL


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

Legs/calves/forearms

*Squat*
315 x 8 (ATF)
275 x 8 (ATF)
275 x 8 (ATF)

*One-legged Leg Press*
200 x 10
250 x 10
200 x 10

*Leg Extensions*
70 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10

*Leg Press Calf Raise*
200 x 100
200 x 50
200 x 50

*Reverse BB curls*
95 x 25
95 x 35
95 x 25

Ok, squats really sucked, I hurt my back on the first set, how I have no idea. Lower right portion of my back was hurting. I worked through it and it feels better but still a little discomfort. I don't wear a belt.

On the other hand, after squats my workout was AWESOME. I think it was P-Funk's journal I was looking through when i spotted the 1 legged leg press and thought I'd try it. Lemme tell ya... I got up outa the leg press machine and walked around like a duck for a few minutes!! My brother was laughing at me so hard... I told him that if there was a time where he could kick my ass, this would be his chance cuz i could not walk for the life of me. 

The extensions suffered (weights wise) because of the leg press', but i didnt care, still an awesome pump.

The calf raises were intense, I made it to 100 reps which was pretty damn good considering the 2nd set i couldnt break 50.

Forearms were also good, great pumps

Hope my lower back is ok


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

hahahha, the one legged leg presses are brutal.  I do them with no rest inbetween legs so it is just reps on the right then reps on the left then repeat until all sets are done.  that makes me want to throw up.

good session.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2005)

question

what does ATF mean?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

ass to the floor.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahha, the one legged leg presses are brutal. I do them with no rest inbetween legs so it is just reps on the right then reps on the left then repeat until all sets are done. that makes me want to throw up.
> 
> good session.


lol, thanks, yea i was fuckin winded i wanted to hurl. and yup i just did left leg first then right leg then rest


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2005)

i just saw one of your posts that you go to johnson and wales univ. in providence, RI. You're pretty close to where i live (foxboro, MA). I tried your back/bi routine today and i loved it. I never felt more pumped than ever and after doing WG pullups and then deadlifts, my bi's were dead lol. I'm going to try your other routines as well (i hope you dont mind if i'm "copying" you .. just trying new routines out) because the weights you have been doing are similar to what i can do but not as much as you. I can only bench 205 1 rep. I keep failing to do 225 and it's pissing me off!! I always get stuck halfway there and i know i can get it someday. 

You're lucky though, you have someone to spot you all the time. I have nobody to spot me because i lift alone. I ask someone at my gym every once in a while to spot me but i can't trust most of them since they are clueless when it comes to lifting.

What is really lacking for me the most is my diet. I am a senior in high school and i have school mon-fri from 7:30-2. It's impossible to have a good meal every 2 hours cus the teachers are strict. The only time i can eat a good meal is lunch time around 12. Then i usually have work after school from 4-9 so i only have one half hour break and i work on the weekends too all day. It's very frustrating for me as i only get 6-7 hours of sleep everyday and it's difficult to keep up with my diet. Not only that, i am also clueless to dieting because i don't know how to cook most foods (egg whites, certain veggies, etc..). 

Can't wait to go to college next fall so i'll have more time


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 29, 2005)

No problem at all bro borrow whatever you like, im actually quite flattered  

Foxboro sounds familiar, is that on the border of RI and MA?

I'd give anything to be back in H.S, I'd be back home and be able to control my diet so much more. College is worse bro, not better!! Bring food with u in tupperware and eat b4 class or something, tell ur teacher ur competing or bring in a doctors note... make up some bullshit story just as long as you can eat, lol.

Good luck dude


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2005)

ya it's southeast close to the borderline. It's where gillette stadium is located (new england patriots)

Heh, maybe college is tougher..we'll see and lol on the doc's note


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Incredible w/o there Brother!!! Awesome numbers, hope your back is okay!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 2, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Standing OH Press*
135 x 7
135 x 5
135 x 4

*Clean and Jerk*
133 x 8
180 x 5
180 x 5

*DB Lateral Raise*
15 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10

*Swiss Situps w/ 5kg Medicine ball*
x12
x12
x12

*V-sits w/ 5kg Medicine ball*
x12
x12
x12

P-funk if you see this I hope you don't mind me borrowing things from your journal. I like your training style, and I wanted to try out the standing OH presses... loved em'

The cleans proved to me that my cardiovascular health sucks, I was winded after doing the 2nd set, great lifts though. I focused 100% on my form today, I want to make sure I'm doing these exercises correctly.

Normally I do 2 sets for shoulders but I was inclined to do anoter set.

P.S. My back feels fine!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Killer w/o!!! Nice numbers too, Glad your back is fine


----------



## fUnc17 (May 3, 2005)

Back/Tri's/Calves

*Deadlift*
315 x 1
445 x 2
*475 x 1 PB*
425 x 2

*BB Rows (underhand grip)*
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

*Skullcrushers [ss] CG Bench*
65 x 8 // 65 x 8
85 x 8 // 85 x 8
65 x 8 // 65 x 8

*V bar pushdowns*
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

*Standing calf raise*
225 x 20
225 x 20
225 x 20

another PB week for my deads. My plan is to add 10lbs every week, I know for a fact I can go heavier, but I'm not rushing into it. 

My lats are beggining to become stronger and am very pleased with that. 

My traps are absolutely dead from the shoulder work yesterday, that really was a kick ass w/o


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

AWESOME PB!!! Your Dead strength blows me away!!! Very Impressive w/o there Brother!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME PB!!! Your Dead strength blows me away!!! Very Impressive w/o there Brother!!!


Thanks angel, ur lookin LARGE!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 6, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Incline BB*
155 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 8

*Flat BB*
205 x 5
185 x 5
135 x 13 (Failure)

*Flat DB Flyes*
20 x 12
30 x 8
20 x 20

*DB Curls (same time)*
40 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

*Reverse EZ bar curls*
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

*Knee Raises*
x15
x12
x12

*Swiss situps w/ 5kg medicine ball*
x12
x12
x12


Alrighty... pretty embarassing incline numbers, but I havent done them in awhile. My plan is to add 10lbs to all my core lifts every week, I've been too eager in the past to add too much weight too fast and it really has screwed me over. Baby steps are the key.

The Flat BB set was with no rest in between sets


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

GOOD lookin w/o there Brother !!!
I wouldn't be embarassed !!! Inclines are not easy


----------



## fUnc17 (May 7, 2005)

Legs

*Squats*
245 x 20

*Leg Press*
610 x 10
560 x 10
560 x 10

*Leg Extension*
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

Squats were fun, i was panting like a little girl and completed the set suprisingly easy. I made my brother video tape it, maybe I will upload it later. I really want to progress my way up to 315 x 20, that would be a feat and a half for me, thats definately a goal of mine. I want to add 10lbs each week to my squat and go for 20 every week. 20 reps really gets your hams and ass involved.

Leg press' killed, they burned like no other, overall good leg workout. i was very excited to do legs today


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh, Legs!!! Another psycho leg lover like myself!!!
Awesome job and good luck in your quest, You'll attain it, I beleive in you Brother!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhh, Legs!!! Another psycho leg lover like myself!!!
> Awesome job and good luck in your quest, You'll attain it, I beleive in you Brother!!!


hell yea man, i was thinking to myself this morning... I get to do 20 rep squats today... YAY!!! 

Thanks for the support!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 7, 2005)

func u should upload that video, id like to see it

by the way u lift at home?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 9, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> func u should upload that video, id like to see it
> 
> by the way u lift at home?


Eh honestly its not worth posting, not that impressive. When I get to 315 x 20 I will post that, or maybe when I get 500+ on my deadlift. Plus its going to be a hassle because the camera isnt very up to date so its going to be a pain in the ass to get the right cables from radio shack etc.. if even that can be done I'm not sure if it can be uploaded to a PC. But i'm buying a digi cam for myself because I really need one shortly, so I'll be able to use that. 

Yup I lift at home I have all the equipment I need + more I dont need in my basement. Its the best thing in the world to be able to lift in your house, go upstairs and make yourself something to eat...plus you save gas money


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Dude, that rocks.  Great leg w/o!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, that rocks. Great leg w/o!


thanks bro!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2005)

Shoulder/Abs

*Standing OH Presses*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 4 // 95 x 8 (failed at 5th rep attempt, no rest onto the next set)

*Arnolds*
55 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

*Reverse Lateral Raise*
15 x 12
15 x 12
15 x 12

*Hanging Knee Raises*
x15
x15
x15

*Weighted V-sits (8kg Medicine ball)*
x12
x12
x12

Got 2 full sets of 135 on the OH presses, much better than last week. Lost alot of weight on my arnolds... the OH's took alot outa me, good workout... Looking forward to back and tri's tomorrow


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2005)

is standing OH presses similar to military press?

reverse lateral raises? how do you perform this? Pictures?


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

good numbers on those presses, func.  Well done!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> is standing OH presses similar to military press?
> 
> reverse lateral raises? how do you perform this? Pictures?


Yes, its basically a standing military press.

Reverse lateral raise.. all it is, you sit down and have DB's underneath your legs, you lean down, grab the dumbells and perform a lateral raise but the DB's are going under your legs at the end of the movement... I prolly did a horrible job explaining that but i couldnt find a demonstration of it on google. It works your rear delts really well.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> good numbers on those presses, func. Well done!


Thanks pylon!! how are ya?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

> Reverse lateral raise.. all it is, you sit down and have DB's underneath your legs, you lean down, grab the dumbells and perform a lateral raise but the DB's are going under your legs at the end of the movement... I prolly did a horrible job explaining that but i couldnt find a demonstration of it on google. It works your rear delts really well.



No, i get what it is now. Thanks


----------



## fUnc17 (May 11, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift*
315 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1
*495 x 1 PB*
405 x 1

*BB Rows (overhand grip)*
175 x 8
155 x 8
135 x 8

*DB Rows*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Skullcrushers Superset CG EZ Bar bench*
75 x 8 // 75 x 8
95 x 8 // 95 x 8
75 x 8 // 75 x 8

*1 arm DB overheads*
20 x 8
15 x 10
15 x 10

Alright i deviated from my plan of +10lbs on my d/l a week and just added 20lbs this week like a dick. Good thing I got it otherwise I woulda been pissed. After pulling 495 all my strength was drained from me, I had no gas in the tank at all for any other exercise. I was panting on the BB rows cuz my back was just done.

tri's were good, skullcrushers are my fav for them, really get a good pump from them


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Brother FUnc, the last 2 w/o's where Awesome!!! Keep it up, really lookin solid there!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

hey func, do you always do 3 sets right away or do you do like 1-2 warmup sets before you start?

Like above ^^ do you automatically start right at 315 for deadlifts and work your way up or do you do a quick 1-2 warm up sets?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey func, do you always do 3 sets right away or do you do like 1-2 warmup sets before you start?
> 
> Like above ^^ do you automatically start right at 315 for deadlifts and work your way up or do you do a quick 1-2 warm up sets?


I do 135 x 3 warmup (1 set) then put 315 on to get used to heavier weight and build from there


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2005)

back and tris.  im phsyched for mine tommorow.  keep it up.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Traps/Abs

*Flat Bench*
205 x 8
205 x 6
185 x 10

*Incline DB*
50 x 10
60 x 10
50 x 10

*Flat DB Flyes*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Preacher curls*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*DB Shrugs Superset Rear BB Shrugs*
90 x 20 // 135 x 20
90 x 20 // 135 x 20

*Swiss ball situps w/ medicine ball*
x12
x12
x12


Havent been in the gym for a few days due to finals, weddings, and other distractions. 

Workout was good, nothing to complain about


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2005)

Great lookin w/o Brother FUnc!!! Hopefully life will settle down for ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

Nothing like getting back in after a missing w/o or two.  Nice job.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 16, 2005)

I having similar problems.  I feel like jumping off of a bridge but fuck just hang in there, we'll get through it.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 16, 2005)

*AA: *Thanks bro your always there for me!!!
*Pylon:* The first time back is the worst, alot of people including myself take for granted that they're (I) are consistently in the gym. Thanks man
*sox: *LOL... took the words right outa my mouth, but once this shit is done, its done for good and I can't wait


----------



## fUnc17 (May 18, 2005)

Legs

*Squats (ATF)*
255 x 20    

*1 Legged Leg Press*
290 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8   

yuck, i felt so queezy after the squats and it only got worse after the leg press' so i just stopped there, i didn't want to puke. plus it felt like an oven in my gym today.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

if your gym doesn't have air conditioning, lifting in the summers a mess.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 18, 2005)

yea its my basement so im thinkin its time to bring some fans in cuz theres no A/C down there


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

fans help.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2005)

my basement is always cold, no matter how hot it is outside and there's no AC or fans down there either. Odd.

By the way func, can you explain what flex curls are. I tried googling it but i dont see anything. No pics either.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

FLEX curls have yet to have been publicized, mainly because they were created by our good freind and fellow IM member FLEX.  There not any revolutionary way to do a curl, but they stress light weight, slow repetitions, elbows at your side, etc.

I really have seen good growth from doing what FLEX advises, as i'm sure func has aswell.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Brother FUnc, thats INSANE!!! 20 Reps, and then 1 leeged Presses!!! You a friggen Monster!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2005)

> FLEX curls have yet to have been publicized, mainly because they were created by our good freind and fellow IM member FLEX. There not any revolutionary way to do a curl, but they stress light weight, slow repetitions, elbows at your side, etc.
> 
> I really have seen good growth from doing what FLEX advises, as i'm sure func has aswell. I highly recommend them.



So you perform it by doing the exercise like you would with a standing barbell curl but much less weight, more reps, slower motion and elbows at your side?

Since i usually do about 55 pounds 3 x 8, whats the weight i should be doing to perform the flex curls?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother FUnc, thats INSANE!!! 20 Reps, and then 1 leeged Presses!!! You a friggen Monster!!!


thank you bro, i felt it believe me. lol


----------



## fUnc17 (May 18, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> So you perform it by doing the exercise like you would with a standing barbell curl but much less weight, more reps, slower motion and elbows at your side?
> 
> Since i usually do about 55 pounds 3 x 8, whats the weight i should be doing to perform the flex curls?


Also take a wide grip, for instance on the EZ bar I grip as wide as possible. As far as the weight, use as much as you can with perfect form. just dont cheat... do slow controlled contractions and pump the bi, dont swing the barbell around with huge amounts of weight


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Also take a wide grip, for instance on the EZ bar I grip as wide as possible. As far as the weight, use as much as you can with perfect form. just dont cheat... do slow controlled contractions and pump the bi, dont swing the barbell around with huge amounts of weight


While I agree, if you are going to failure as I do, swinging on the last 2 to 3 repetitions is acceptable.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2005)

> dont swing the barbell around with huge amounts of weight



lol i laugh at typical high school lifters who do this and bench press everyday


----------



## fUnc17 (May 20, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnolds*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Upright Rows Superset lateral raise*
95 x 8 // 20 x 8
95 x 8 // 30 x 8
95 x 8 // 20 x 8

*Weighted Vsits (medicine ball)*
x12
x12
x12

*Knee Raises*
x12
x12
x12

From this point on I'm going to be as consistant as possible, no more slacking and missing workouts. I'm home now, I got a job waiting tables at a steakhouse and I'm going to focus 100 % on my diet and training. Already since I've been home Ive gotten approx 3800 cals a day and my legs are so much more bigger and more soar than they usually are, as well as the duration of the DOMS (still soar today). Time to get big.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 20, 2005)

lucky for you. It's hard to be 100% with my diet since im always in school and working. I cant eat every 2 hours which is impossible. My dad does not buy a whole lot since my bro and i eat a shit load and all the food is gone by wednesday (he does the shopping on saturday) .. so i have to wait a few years until im on my own.

Good luck


----------



## fUnc17 (May 21, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lucky for you. It's hard to be 100% with my diet since im always in school and working. I cant eat every 2 hours which is impossible. My dad does not buy a whole lot since my bro and i eat a shit load and all the food is gone by wednesday (he does the shopping on saturday) .. so i have to wait a few years until im on my own.
> 
> Good luck


thanks shiz


----------



## fUnc17 (May 21, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift (Speed)*
225 x 2
315 x 2
405 x 2
425 x 2
405 x 2
405 x 2

*WG Pullups*
bw x 5
bw x 5 
bw x 5

*Bentover BB Rows (Under grip, over grip, under grip)*
175 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

*CGBP*
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10

*1 arm overheads*
30 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 10


I decreased the weight this week, the past few weeks Ive been using 90%+ of my 1RM on my deads, so i went with maintenance strength today and just did doubles (focused on speed).

My pullups felt alot stronger, more clean reps. CGBP's were good, didnt go for alot of weight today, just wanted a good pump.

overall good workout, and plus its my birthday today


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2005)

Have an awesome birthday!  what are you 19 today? congrats.  

Also, just a little tip.  I would suggest doing close grip chinups as opposed to wide grid pullups.  You hit your back much better with the closer grip.

Have an awesome birthday again.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Have an awesome birthday! what are you 19 today? congrats.
> 
> Also, just a little tip. I would suggest doing close grip chinups as opposed to wide grid pullups. You hit your back much better with the closer grip.
> 
> Have an awesome birthday again.


Thanks bro! yea im 19


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Incline BB*
*185 x 6 PB*
175 x 7
165 x 6

*Flat DB*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 6

*Decline flyes*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Concentration curls*
20 x 12
20 x 12
30 x 12

*FLEX Curls*
65 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

*Swissball situps (w/ medicine ball)*
x12
x12
x12

*Knee Raises*
x12
x12
x12



Pretty good chest day, got 185 on the incline for 6 so im progressing on that which im happy about. Flat DB's were strong considering I went heavy on the inclines.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Brother FUnc,  I see your still doin KILLER W/O's!!! Awesome job and sorry I'm late, Happy Birthday Brother, 19 huh? You old fart!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

Look at those inclines. damn.  How was your first workout as a 19 year old?  and for christs sake, how is it being 19? ha


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother FUnc, I see your still doin KILLER W/O's!!! Awesome job and sorry I'm late, Happy Birthday Brother, 19 huh? You old fart!!!


thanks angel


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Look at those inclines. damn. How was your first workout as a 19 year old? and for christs sake, how is it being 19? ha


it was alright... i liked being 18, 19 doesnt sound young


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2005)

> it was alright... i liked being 18, 19 doesnt sound young



lol i turned 19 last month and i agree


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

Legs

*Squats*
265 x 20
365 x 2

*Hack Squat*
200 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8

*Seated Leg Extensions*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12

Good leg day, honestly didnt think I was gunna make it to 20 but I did, heh. I threw in a set of heavy squats since i havent done that in a while


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

> Good leg day, honestly didnt think I was gunna make it to 20 but I did, heh. I threw in a set of heavy squats since i havent done that in a while



i find 20 rep squats to be more mental than physical.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i find 20 rep squats to be more mental than physical.


I completely agree.  Good point.  Nice workout func, keep it up.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Dynamite w/o there!!! How do your wheels feel now? 
Just looking at that 20 reps makes me wanna    Great job!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i find 20 rep squats to be more mental than physical.


absolutely true. squats in general i find are more of a mental lift than any other exercise (in my own experience)


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

*sox: *thanks man, i will
*Arch: *thanks brother, the wheels went flat after that w/o but I plan to reinflate them to a size bigger than before!!  
Actually today was the first day i wasnt queazy after the 20 reps, im getting used to them i guess?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

How do you like Hack Squats?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

honestly, i'm really not a fan. I just like alternating the exercises I do. I prefer 1 legged leg press, leg press, front squats, and Lunges over the hack. Its just such an unnatural movement, plus i'm tall so its really awkward


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

They seem ackward but I might look into trying them this summer. Thanks.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 26, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*DB Press*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Reverse laterals*
30 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 10

*Knee Raises*
x12
x12
x12

*V-sits (medicine ball)*
x12
x12
x12


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Great w/o there, nice, VERY nice numbers!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (May 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there, nice, VERY nice numbers!!!


thanks bro


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift*
315 x 1
405 x 3
455 x 2
475 x 1
455 x 1
315 x 10 (overhand grip)

*BB Row*
185 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 8

*DB Row*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Chinups*
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5

*Skullcrushers*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*1arm Overheads*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

This workout was from a few days ago, before I slacked off. I just didnt post it. The overhand deads KILL my traps


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/Abs

*Flat BB*
225 x 5 *PB*
225 x 5
225 x 3
205 x 8

*Incline DB*
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Decline Fly*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Concentration curls*
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Hammers*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Knee raises*
x12
x12
x12

Well, I was outa the gym for a few days. I've been down the beach at some shore houses having a good time, but the time off has done me well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

Stay consistent, your getting huge.  You got to keep it up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

whoa whoa, how was the beach?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks sox. the beach was awesome, my girlfriends brothers prom house was fun, and i had 2 other friends with houses on the shore and we just drank foofy drinks and bbq'd burgers, hot dogs, chicken. laid out on the beach, went swimming, threw some people in the water. it was fun lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Dynamite W/O there Brother FUnc!!! Congrats on the PB on Bench too, very Inspiring!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite W/O there Brother FUnc!!! Congrats on the PB on Bench too, very Inspiring!!!


thanks AA


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 2, 2005)

Legs

*Squats*
275 x 20
335 x 3

*1 Leg Leg press*
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

*Leg extensions*
90 x 10
115 x 8
90 x 10

*Lying Leg curls*
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

275 for 20! damn, very nice.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 2, 2005)

thx man. my ass was on fire after that set


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

I can only imagine.  I hit 205 for a bunch yesterday and with my asthma each rep takes like 30 seconds to complete, so damn is it tough.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

AWESOME job!!! BIG movers there!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnolds*
70 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8

*Standing side Laterals (no cheating) Superset Upright rows (to the neck)*
20 x 8 // 95 x 8
20 x 8 // 75 x 8
20 x 8 // 75 x 8

*Reverse laterals*
30 x 8
30 x 8

*V-Sits*
x12
x12
x12

*Swiss situps*
x12
x12
x12

Great w/o, the arnolds gave me a great pump, and after the superset i thought my traps were going to explode


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 5, 2005)

Great w/o there BRother FUnc!!! I bet your traps felt like they where gonna explode    Keep it up,


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 8, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift superset WG Pullups*
315 x 1
405 x 3 // bw x 5
405 x 3 // bw x 5
455 x 2 // bw x 5

-no rest-

*BB Rows *
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
155 x 8

*Skullcrushers superset EZ-bar CG bench*
85 x 8 // 85 x 8
85 x 8 // 85 x 8
65 x 8 // 65 x 8

-no rest-

*1 hand overheads*
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8


This workout felt like 1 big set. I went to my gf's gym which sucked, and i had 40min to do my w/o so i had to hussle my ass off.

this was from 2 days ago


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 8, 2005)

Chest/Bi's/abs

(4-6 reps)

*Incline BB*
*195 x 5 PB*
185 x 6
185 x 5

*Flat DB*
*90 x 6 PB*
90 x 4
90 x 4
80 x 6

*Incline flyes*
*50 x 6 PB*
50 x 6
50 x 6

*Concentration curls*
50 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

*Hammer curls*
40 x 6
40 x 5
40 x 5

*Knee raises*
x12
x12
x12

*Swiss situps*
x12
x12
x12

sweating so much i was sliding off the bench


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2005)

Now that its starting to get hot and humid, I get sweaty just walking from my car to the gym.  I think when your sweating like a madman your workouts are better, atleast for me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 8, 2005)

i hate it man, i find it harder to concentrate and i dont perform as well. i might just get a membership at golds for the warm months and w/o in my basement during the winter.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

> Incline flyes
> 50 x 6 PB
> 50 x 6
> 50 x 6


Wow, 50's on concentration curls?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 10, 2005)

Legs

*Squats (goin for 5's)*
315 x 5
*365 x 5 PB *
*385 x 3 PB*
315 x 5

*Leg Press*
560 x 8
520 x 10
520 x 10

*Lunges (8 each leg)*
40 x 16
40 x 16
40 x 16

didnt even feel those squats in my quads, just mostly in my glutes... 385 was heavy as fuck. i took a break from 20 rep sets because the heat is too much


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

Very Impressive w/o's Brother FUnc!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 10, 2005)

whats up AA. im hangin in there, tryin to deal with this nasty weather. i absolutely hate humid weather and its been 95+ the past 3 days and working out in a muggy basement with no AC or fans is no fun and not healthy!! 

i bought a new car 4 days ago, i havent had one for the past 3 months. i bought a 2005 jeep grand cherokee and i LOVE it

whats up with you?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2005)

> didnt even feel those squats in my quads, just mostly in my glutes... 385 was heavy as fuck. i took a break from 20 rep sets because the heat is too much



try doing different stances to feel it in your quads more. Instead of shoulder width stance, try a wide stance to see if it helps.

By the way, you got some pretty impressive numbers for deadlifts and squats. The most i can do for deads is 375ish and for squats is 285ish. My legs feel very strong when i do leg presses and extensions but i can barely get parallel when doing heavy squats so i usually do moderate weight and higher reps.

As for deads, i know i can do more since i do 375 for about 3-5 reps but im afraid to make a fool of myself at the gym. My gym is pretty popular and im the only one that does deads so whenever i do them, everyone is watching me so i try to avoid going for 415 1 rep so i dont fail miserably. I wish i had a home gym set as well.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 10, 2005)

its not my stance, its just the repetiveness of doing squats every leg day, just gotta switch them up with front squats or another leg exercise


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> whats up AA. im hangin in there, tryin to deal with this nasty weather. i absolutely hate humid weather and its been 95+ the past 3 days and working out in a muggy basement with no AC or fans is no fun and not healthy!!
> 
> i bought a new car 4 days ago, i havent had one for the past 3 months. i bought a 2005 jeep grand cherokee and i LOVE it
> 
> whats up with you?


I can't handle hot weather at all my Brother, I'm with you on that one!!!
Congrats on the new car, or sorry, jeep, "it's a jeep thing, you wouldn't understand!!!"   I see those on the backs of jeeps al the time. I have a Dodge Ram1500 Hemi, so I wouldn't understand!!!  

Thinking about going back to HIT, its all in my journal as to why. Talk to ya later Brother, take it easy!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> try doing different stances to feel it in your quads more. Instead of shoulder width stance, try a wide stance to see if it helps.
> 
> By the way, you got some pretty impressive numbers for deadlifts and squats. The most i can do for deads is 375ish and for squats is 285ish. My legs feel very strong when i do leg presses and extensions but i can barely get parallel when doing heavy squats so i usually do moderate weight and higher reps.
> 
> As for deads, i know i can do more since i do 375 for about 3-5 reps but im afraid to make a fool of myself at the gym. My gym is pretty popular and im the only one that does deads so whenever i do them, everyone is watching me so i try to avoid going for 415 1 rep so i dont fail miserably. I wish i had a home gym set as well.


thx bro.

honestly man who cares what anyone else thinks, if you fail you fail... no big deal, you know you'll be back at it next week. put your headphones on full volume and lift the bar thats all i can say. block everything else out, they're just watching you because their in awe, not because their waiting for you to mess up.

thats one thing about gyms i hate, ESPECIALLY if i dont have headphones. everyone looks at you, it sucks but i take it as a compliment and block it out and do my thing


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can't handle hot weather at all my Brother, I'm with you on that one!!!
> Congrats on the new car, or sorry, jeep, "it's a jeep thing, you wouldn't understand!!!"  I see those on the backs of jeeps al the time. I have a Dodge Ram1500 Hemi, so I wouldn't understand!!!
> 
> Thinking about going back to HIT, its all in my journal as to why. Talk to ya later Brother, take it easy!!!


LOL oh... u got the big dawg truck haha, yea its a jeep but i love it, and guess what... I HAVE A HEMI TOO


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> LOL oh... u got the big dawg truck haha, yea its a jeep but i love it, and guess what... I HAVE A HEMI TOO


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welllll, just checking in. no i haven't died. just busy as all hell..

Currently sitting at 223lbs, gaining almost every day too... and im still as lean as I was when I was sub 215. Started CE2 (CEE) yesterday, drinking shit loads of water and eating massive amounts of food. My dad thinks im on steroids but i just laugh at him and say if I was on steroids, you'd really be in trouble... lol.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 12, 2005)

Back/Tri's

*Deadlift*
405 x 5 x 5

*Bent over rows*
225 x 5 x 5

*Weighted Pullups*
bw +25lbs x 20 total (5 sets)

*DB Rows*
60 x 2 x 10

*Weighted Dips*
bw +45lbs x 5 x 5

*Skullcrushers*
65 x 5 x 5


Great w/o today. The deads left me lightheaded cuz I had such a short RI interval... not to mention my Olympic bar broke on the last set of bent rows. Good thing tomorrow is shoulders !!!  

Triceps were crushed after the Skullcrushers. I've began to like weighted dips ALOT. My arms are getting alot bigger since I weigh more, a little over 17". My legs are bigger too, but I haven't measured them recently.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 12, 2005)

You are getting huge.  It's good to have you back.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You are getting huge. It's good to have you back.


thanks. its good to be back.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Brother FUnc, awesome w/o there my Friend!!! Your back is looking Incredible too!!! Glad your back


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother FUnc, awesome w/o there my Friend!!! Your back is looking Incredible too!!! Glad your back


thanks bro, appreciate the compliments


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 14, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*Arnold press*
70 x 4 x 5
80 x 1 x 5

*Reverse Laterals*
20 x 2 x 12

*Side Laterals*
30 x 3 x 12

*Upright Rows*
85 x 2 x 10

*Knee Raises*
bw x 3 x 12

*Swiss situps (9lbs medicine ball)*
bw + 9lbs x 3 x 12

*Vsits (9lbs medicine ball)*
bw + 9lbs x 3 x 12

Great workout, im not sure if 80 x 5 is a PB for me on the arnolds. 4th day of CEE and goin good so far.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 14, 2005)

Looking strong. Awesome progress with benching the last few months


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 14, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Looking strong. Awesome progress with benching the last few months


thanks cold, i'm tryin'


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 16, 2005)

Legs

*Back Squat*
315 x 2 x 5
365 x 3 x 5

*Barbell Lunges*
135 x 3 x 8

*Leg Press*
630 x 2 x 8
720 x 1 x 8

*Lying Leg curls*
70 x 3 x 10

Pretty good leg day. I lifted at a new GOLD's they are building about 40min from my house with my friend. It was pretty good, I really liked the nautilus leg press machine they have. I've never seen so many meatheads in my life.

This was yesterdays workout


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Brother FUnc, awesome w/o's in here my Friend!!! Keep it up, Your helping push me too Brother!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice to see you're back at it Func, looking strong.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother FUnc, awesome w/o's in here my Friend!!! Keep it up, Your helping push me too Brother!!!


Thank you AA!! I've been watching your journal too, even though i haven't been posting... incredible intensity you have!


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 16, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice to see you're back at it Func, looking strong.


Thanks sean


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 16, 2005)

Calves

*Leg press calf raise*
270 x 3 x 50

didnt do calves yesterday and they are something ive always neglected but im putting a stop to it.  Chest/Bi day tomorrow, cant wait.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 17, 2005)

Chest/Bi/Abs

*Incline DB*
*90 x 8 PB*
90 x 8
80 x 8

*Flat DB*
90 x 1 x 5
80 x 4 x 5

*Flat DB Flyes (RI = 15)*
30 x 3 x 10

*EZ-bar curls*
85 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Incline DB Curls (each arm)*
30 x 3 x 8

*Swiss ball situps (9lbs - RI = 30)*
bw x 3 x 15

*V-Sits (9lbs - RI = 30)*
bw x 3 x 12

I felt great in the gym today. The first set of inclines went up very smooth, and i actually got another set with the same weight (which happened to be a PB). 

After the inclines, I didn't have much left in me for flat presses yet i still managed to get 5 solid sets.

The EZ bar curls were awesome and so were the incline db curls... really havent done those in awhile and got an awesome pump from them.

Funny story.... while I was doing swiss ball situps my back was so sweaty (no shirt on) that i slid off the ball and landed on my ass while the swiss ball shot across my basement, i was crackin up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you favor DB work over BB work?  Alot of these routines I find want me using DB's but I just hate using DB's for chest excercises.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 17, 2005)

yea i definately prefer DB work over BB, although I mix in both for obvious reasons. Whether it's mental or not, I feel I get more of a pump whilst using DB's for chest and I am more satisfied with DB's rather using a BB. That, and IMO DB's are much harder and I like to challenge myself.

I'm actually looking into HST and finding it quite interesting so some time in the near future I might give it a go.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2005)

Brother FUnc, great w/o's in here!!! Be glad that didn't happen to you at a gym (LOL)!!! HST is pretty interesting, I say go for it, your doin awesome at whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shoulders/Abs

*DB Press*
*90 x 2 x 5 PB*
80 x 3 x 5

*Side Laterals*
20 x 3 x 12

*Reverse Laterals*
20 x 3 x 12

*Standing 1 Arm DB Press'*
40 x 2 x 20 

*Swiss situps*
25lbs x 3 x 12

*V-sits*
25lbs x 3 x 12

well first off, the PB... the 90's were actually not bad, I might even be able to do 100's for 5 who knows.. the CEE is definately kicking in though.

I destroyed my shoulders with the 1 arm db press' ... wow omg my shoulder was going to fall off my body it burned so much.

And I finally upped the weight with the ab exercises and I definately felt it .. LOL. i went from a 9lbs medicine ball to a 25lbs barbell.. felt good though.

I cannot wait to start cutting... the eating is getting ridiculous, its so hard to eat this many calories and a 100-200 cal difference can be the difference of gaining a pound or not. I wonder what weight I'll be at after a cut from 235 @ 15%bf (guessing thats wut I'll b at)

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome w/o there BRother FUnc!!! I agree, 1 arm DB presses are a killer shock to the system!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there BRother FUnc!!! I agree, 1 arm DB presses are a killer shock to the system!!!


]
thx man... yea my shoulders were ripped to hell. definately a shock


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> ]
> thx man... yea my shoulders were ripped to hell. definately a shock


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 25, 2005)

Chest/Bi's

*Flat DB Press*
*100 x 2 x 8 PB*
90 x 1 x 8
80 x 1 x 10

*Incline DB Press*
80 x 1 x 8
70 x 2 x 8 (shoulders were dead)

*Incline Fly*
30 x 2 x 8

*Conc. Curls*
30 x 2 x 12

*Hammer Curls*
30 x 2 x 10

*Incline Curls*
30 x 1 x 15

Very good w/o today.  nice increase on flat DB's, got 2 sets for 8 reps with the 100's. Although my inclines did suffer alot, my shoulders are tri's were absolutely fried after flat DB's.

Bi's got a great pump, especially on concentration curls


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 26, 2005)

Back/Tri/abs

*DB Rows*
70 x 1 x 8
100 x 2 x 8

*T-Bar Rows*
135 x 3 x 8

*Chinups*
25 total

*Reverse hypers*
0 x 3 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
80 x 2 x 25

*Skullcrushers superset CG ez bar bench (same weight)*
*105 x 2 x 8 PB*
85 x 1 x 8

*Tate presses*
50 x 3 x 8 (tri's were gone after the skullcrushers)

*Swiss ball situps (25lbs)*
25lbs x 3 x 12

*Hanging knee raises*
0 x 3 x 12

AWESOME workout. First time I've ever actually isolated my lats on rowing exercises... never really felt my lats burn like that before. it was great.

I did 15 minutes of lower back stretching pre and post w/o.

Went light on the rows due to my lower back tightness. 

Did some reverse hypers (no weight) to nurse my lower back region. Havent done deadlifts/squats in a couple weeks because of it. It feels SO GOOD today... I didn't realize the pain/uncomfort it was causing me.

Tomorrow is a rest day but I'm gunna see how I feel on leg day. Hopefully I can do squats, I have no doubt I'll be able to (pain-free) 

P.S. - BW is up to 225


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 26, 2005)

6'3 225... your sick.. ha.. nice weights there man.  good luck on the leg day.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 26, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> 6'3 225... your sick.. ha.. nice weights there man. good luck on the leg day.


thanks man... honestly im not very big for my height. I know people 3 inches shorter that weigh the same and are much more ripped. I'd have to weigh like 250+ and be ripped to look big. But I still like being tall


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 28, 2005)

Legs

*Back squat (ATF)*
225 x 3 x 8 -- back is fine, weight was light, didn't push it

*Front Squat*
135 x 1 x 8
185 x 2 x 8

*1 Leg leg press*
275 x 3 x 8

*Leg press calf raise*
275 x 50
275 x 25

*Lying Leg curl*
45 x 2 x 10

Weight was really light today. My back felt really good. 100% in fact. Front squats were a first, and kinda interesting. My sweaty ass arms kept making the bar slide all over but whatever I got my sets in.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 31, 2005)

Chest/Bi's

*Flat Bench*
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 1
*275 x 1 PB*
285 x 0 (F) ooooooooooooo soo close

*Incline DB*
80 x 3 x 8

*Flat DB Flyes (1-10-1)*
20 x 3 x 10

*Concentration curls*
40 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 8

*Hammer curls*
30 x 3 x 8

Very good w/o. When I put 255 on the bar, I put it up so fast and smooth, I knew I was gettin at least 275. 285 almost made it up, about 3/4 of the way then I failed  

Bi's were HUGE after I lifted. ENORMOUS pump. I think the CEE is kickin in. They've never been this pumped ever.

did shoulders 2 days ago, forgot to post it. Just did some standing OH presses, stability ball arnold presses, side laterals and reverse laterals.

Deadlifts tomorrow 

P.S. BW: 226


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 31, 2005)

As a side note..

On shoulder day I was fuckin around with the bar and started doing some cleans with 135. That shit is so fun, shrugging and getting underneath into a front squat. I was like having fun lifting, when I usually lift its like im going to work but when I was doin cleans i was having a good time, excited too.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome w/o's in here Brother FUnc!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 1, 2005)

Back/Tri's


*Deads (easing my back into this)(10 sec static hold)*
225 x 2 x 3
315 x 2 x 3
365 x 2 x 3
385 x 2 x 3

*Yates Rows (again easy with my lower back)*
225 x 3 x 8

*Chinups*
20 total

*DB rows*
80 x 3 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
bw + 25lbs x 3 x 8

*Skullcrushers*
85 x 3 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
80 x 2 x 20


Haven't done deadlifts in god knows how long. My lower back feels very good, but I was playing it safe and not going balls to the walls with a shitload of weight. I used low weight, did triples, and used an overhang grip.

Rest of my workout was fairly decent, the skulls pumped my tri's so hard, they hurt for about 10min's after I was done. And when I did shrugs I could barely hold on because my forearms were destroyed from holding the weight for 10 secs after each rep on deads.

Aside from feeling like a pussy because of the weight I was using, it was an all around good w/o


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

numbers are just numbers BRother FUnc!!! Don't get caught up too much in the numbers game my Friend!!! I think your w/o's are incredible!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yo mang....wud up....its dan....yea seems like a good w/o...chek out my journal...i know its not much at all....but lemme know whats up....ttyl...peace bro


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 28, 2005)

Chest/Bi's

*Flat BB*
225 x 8
225 x 8
*315 x 1 PB  *

*Incline DB*
85 x 3 x 8 - kinda burnt

*Cable crossover*
60 x 3 x 10

*Concentration curls*
35 x 3 x 8

*Hammer curls*
40 x 3 x 8


Awesome workout! I got 3 plates my first try!! I didn't even fail! I havent posted in awhile I've been extremely busy with school, etc.

I actually pinched a nerve in my neck (at least I think i did) and on my left hand, my pinky and ring finger have been numb for the past 2+weeks. Pins and needles feeling. I'm going to a neurologist to get an emg but i'm not worried about it.

This w/o was 2 days ago, Yesterday I did some oly lifting and I kicked my own ass with that. Almost puked. I'll post the oly w/o later when I get back from class.

btw, I lost a few lbs cuz ive been so busy with school and such. hard to eat alot at school, i'm looking lean though. sitting at about 221lbs, so only lost about 5lbs, not bad. I can do more pullups now !!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2005)

good to have you back.


----------



## huesoloco (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn, can't believe you hit 315 on Bench! Good job! Late.


----------

